# Taking in userbar requests ^^



## aznguy28 (Jun 25, 2006)

*This thread is currently: Taking Requests.*
*BUT!! i won't be adding the userbar requests to the front page as before, so if your request isn't done, remind us =)*

New Rules, please read and follow accordingly:
*1. Only one request per day!!*
2. No spamming in the thread.
3. Give credit and rep.
4. Must provide a stock (picture) to use in the userbar. 

*This thread's GFX'ers: aznguy28, Zaki, RLTTJM, Shirou-chan, byakugansan, Lyre and Megaman21.*
*
This thread's guest GFX'ers: Prim8 and BlaZeR.*

*Userbar examples of each GFX'er in this thread: Userbar's Showcase
*

Since i enjoy making userbars, i've started a request thread so that people can enjoy these userbars ^^ 
Note: and if you are going to use any of these userbars, pls give me some credit:

*Current requests:*
150. Dragon8- Kenpachi & Yachiru uba/text- 11th division member 
151. Arashi Kazama- Sasuke ubar/text- Uchiha Sasuke
152. Gatsuuga- KHII ubar/text- a. larxene, b. marluxia
153. Espada- Espada ubar/text- The Espada FC
154. Dragon8- Akatsuki and Temari ubar/text- a. Akatsuki Fan, b. Temari Fan
155. Megaman21- FLCL ubar/text- FLCL Fan
156. Gatsuuga- KHII ubar/text- a. demyx, b. axel
157. Shukaku_Gaara- Ecchi ubar/text- Kissed
158. ByNx- Akira ubar/text- Akira Fan
159. Dragon8- Kurotsuchi Nemu/text- Nemu Fan
160. Captain Pip- Hellsing ubar/text- Hellsing Manga
161. Gatsuuga- KHII ubar/text- Vexen
162. Dragon8- Officer Barbrady ubar/text- Officer Barbrady
163. ByNx- HxH fan ubar/text- HxH fan
164. Hokage Naruto- Logo ubar/text- Austim Research Supporter
165. Achmed- Self ubar/text- Sorry
166. lxn- Anemone ubar/text- anemone my drug
167. Dragon8- Armstrong ubar/text- A. L. Armstrong
168. Captain Pip- Hellsing ubar/text- Hellsing OVA
169. Linali Lee- Death Note ubar/text- Death Note
170. Shukaku_Gaara- Accretian ubar/text- Accretian Gene Keeper
171. inumike- Bleach ubar/text- Inumike
172. Arashi Kazama- DBZ ubar/text- DBZ
170. Shukaku_Gaara- Accretian ubar/text- Accretian Gene Keeper
171. inumike- Bleach ubar/text- Inumike
172. Arashi Kazama- DBZ ubar/text- DBZ
173. Gatsuuga- Sailor Mercury ubar/text- Mercury Aqua rhapsody
174. Kizu- SasuNaru ubar/text- SasuNaru Cafe Deluxe
175. Galebreaker- Anime girl ubar/text- Galebreaker
176. ?Taichou Shirosaki?- L and Ichigo ubar/text- Shinigami Legends
177. Katie Atome- Ecchi ubar/text- Ecchi Mod
178. DragonBlade- Chobits ubar/text- Yuzuki
179. Viet Pride- Aeon Flux/text- Charize Theron
180. Sasuke_Haruno- Sakura ubar
181. HaloGuardian117- Gaara ubar/text- #1 Gaara Fan


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 25, 2006)

*First Post!*
Text: #1 Gorillaz Fan 
Background color: Blueish

-Lizard-kun


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 25, 2006)

sure i will work on it right away ^^ it should be done soon 
EDIT: ok here you go, ur shiny new ubar. hope ya like it ^^


----------



## Tuan (Jun 25, 2006)

cool! can i request one or 2? lol

#1.
text: Itachi fan 
stock: any itachi stock..up to you
color: up to you...^^

2#.
text: Bleach fan...and my name some where.."7-K"
stock: a pic of ichigo in bankai mode ^^
color: up to you..^.^

if you only can do one do which ever you want..^^
*THANX ALOT IN ADVANCE*


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 25, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> cool! can i request one or 2? lol
> 
> #1.
> text: Itachi fan
> ...


i'll do both for ya. give me time though, i need time to find good stocks 

(working on ichigo's one, i am having a hard time finding a good clean pic of his >.>)
EDIT: ichigo's one is done too ^^ (sorry couldnt find a really good pic of his in his bankai)


----------



## Tuan (Jun 25, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> i'll do both for ya. give me time though, i need time to find good stocks
> 
> (working on ichigo's one, i am having a hard time finding a good clean pic of his >.>)
> EDIT: ichigo's one is done too ^^ (sorry couldnt find a really good pic of his in his bankai)





omg..thanx for hooking an azn bro up..it looks great!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 25, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> omg..thanx for hooking an azn bro up..it looks great!


hehe glad you liked it 7-K   i enjoyed making those ^^


----------



## haku3366 (Jun 26, 2006)

omg those are sweet 
can i have one with a picter of haku on it that says haku fan?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> sure i will work on it right away ^^ it should be done soon
> EDIT: ok here you go, ur shiny new ubar. hope ya like it ^^


Sweet.
Thanks.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## murasex (Jun 26, 2006)

OMG These are awesome! =D Must have some for the Weekend Shop!

*Userbar 1* -
Image: 
Text: Weekend Shop <3

*Userbar 2* -
Image: 
Text: Weekend Shop Mascot

*Userbar 3* -
Image: 
Text: WS-Torrie<3


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

haku3366 said:
			
		

> omg those are sweet
> can i have one with a picter of haku on it that says haku fan?


sure i will work on it as soon as i come back from costco XD



			
				Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> Thanks.
> 
> -Lizard-kun


glad u liked it ^^



			
				Murasaki said:
			
		

> OMG These are awesome! =D Must have some for the Weekend Shop!
> 
> *Userbar 1* -
> Image:
> ...


i'll also start on yours after i come back from costco, i need to get me self some new glasses >.>


----------



## murasex (Jun 26, 2006)

You work at Costco?! =o You know that food grocery store? It's pretty huge like Super Wal-mart...

And I'll be waiting patiently. =D


----------



## Death (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry about not having a stock.  Is there anyway you could create a Transformers one with Optimus and Megatron facing each other.  Thanks if you can.  I will also try to find the picture before you start on it.
Words DeathStrike85



Thanks


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet. I would like to request too.

*Stock: *


Text: " Teen Naruto Fan "


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

ok i will be working on these ubars today. it all should be done by today. and no i dont work at costco, i had to get my glasses that i had ordered, and i am not used to it yet >.> everything is elevated and all that >.<


----------



## Death (Jun 26, 2006)

Heres thw link for my stock if it helps.  Or if you have something better, please yse it.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

here are the three i've done, Murasaki's request is still left though, it should be done soon:
(hope everyone likes their userbars big-smile)
1. haku3366's request:

2. DeathStrike85's request:

3. JB008's request:


----------



## Death (Jun 26, 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:
			
		

> Many thanks.


sure no prob, glad you liked it ^^


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 26, 2006)

Text: #1 Chrno Crusade Fan
Stock: Click

Can it be animated too? =D


----------



## J c (Jun 26, 2006)

Keke, Hiya. Requesting userbar!

Stock - 

Text - Hiruno <3

Thanks in advance~


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 26, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> 3. JB008's request:



OMG OMG AWESOME

Thnx Reps and Cred comin Up.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Another Ubar request.
Text: #1 Viva La Bam Fan
Color: Darkish purple

Please have it done by tonite.
Thanks.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 26, 2006)

This is awesome!

W00t, oke, here-

*Stock -*
White border.

*Text-* MAR Fan

2

*Stock-*
White border.

*Text-*
Black Cat Fan

Thanks so much! 

I'll be back for more someday


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> OMG OMG AWESOME
> 
> Thnx Reps and Cred comin Up.


lol, glad ya liked it, and thx for the credit 
NOTE: all of the requests should be done soon. if not all by today. it will all be done sometime tomorrow. but as for lizard-kun, since he needs it today, i will be doing his first. that is all ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> lol, glad ya liked it, and thx for the credit
> NOTE: all of the requests should be done soon. if not all by today. it will all be done sometime tomorrow. but as for lizard-kun, since he needs it today, i will be doing his first. that is all ^^


Sweet.
xD

-You double posted-


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

lizard-kun, i have met your deadline, kukuku XD here is the userbar ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> lizard-kun, i have met your deadline, kukuku XD here is the userbar ^^


Dang your fast.
xD

Thanks.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> Dang your fast.
> xD
> 
> Thanks.


im glad you liked it ^_^
lol, as people say, with a lot of practice comes great....umm....speed? 0_o, haha XD.
and now to start on the other userbars


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

stock


text:
God of War Fan


----------



## Yondy (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, if it's not too late, can you add this to my request? >__<

Stock -

Big Kakashi and Little Kakashi

Text -

L Fan

(Just use the guy in the Blue please. ^_^)


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

*here are murasaki's ubar's, hope you like them ^^:*






*Shirou-chan's request, enjoy  :*
(sorry i couldn't use the pic you gave me T_T, and i also am sorry for not animating it, i am just learning that, and i need more practice, i will start animating hopefully soon though ^_^)


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Big Kakashi and Little Kakashi




sorry


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

countach882003 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx for the pic


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 26, 2006)

WAHHHH~! That's ok everythings jake! Awesome! *reps*


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 26, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> WAHHHH~! That's ok everythings jake! Awesome! *reps*


  i am happy you liked it ^__^ and thx alot for the reps 
*Note: i will finish the remaining userbar requests tomorrow, i need to go sleep, my back is aching >.> good night everybody, and thx for the requests and reps, oh ya and also credits  *
here is Ansatsu_Daichou's ubar request:

here is countach882003's ubar request:


----------



## murasex (Jun 27, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *here are murasaki's ubar's, hope you like them ^^:*



Credited and saved. =D!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Countach (Jun 27, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> i am happy you liked it ^__^ and thx alot for the reps
> *Note: i will finish the remaining userbar requests tomorrow, i need to go sleep, my back is aching >.> good night everybody, and thx for the requests and reps, oh ya and also credits  *
> here is Ansatsu_Daichou's ubar request:
> 
> here is countach882003's ubar request:



great work, and thanks, *rep*


----------



## Aman (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanna request one. ^^


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 27, 2006)

Owww, I would like to have a userbar.  

*Stock*: If you could use this abuse and utter ingraditude
or that
abuse and utter ingraditude
it would be great. 
Chose on your own ... wich ever suits better. ^^

*Text*: Naruto

This would be really great. 
Thx in advance.


----------



## J c (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice work aznguy28~ Keep it up =)


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 27, 2006)

sure i will make a ubar for you Jala. i will work on yours as soon as i finish the other one 
EDIT: i am currently working on yours right now ^^

*and thx for the credits and comments guys *
*
Midnight Sun's ubar requests:*






*Jala's ubar request:*


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 27, 2006)

Awesome, thank ya. 

Creds & Reps ...


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 27, 2006)

i have a user bar request can i have 2 userbars please.....

Could the first one be animated...please 

1) stock1:


Textrunken Master

2) stock2:


Textrunken Master

so can u please do my request and thanks in advance...


----------



## Yondy (Jun 27, 2006)

W00t!! Thanks a bunch. =D

Reps and creds. ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang...
These Ubars are going to be pretty popular.
Goodjob man.


----------



## Rori (Jun 27, 2006)

Oooh. Great work. Those Userbars are awesome. <3

Would you mind if I wore the Orihime one?  

And, I have a request along with it.  

*Stocks:* ~1, ~2
*Text:* Final Fantasy Fan

Hope those are okay. xD


----------



## Tuan (Jun 27, 2006)

hi aznguy ^.^ guess who is back? hehehe....i love your ubar so much here i'm again...do it whenever you want to. i see that you have a line waiting..so have fun..^.^

sotck: i dont have one =[..but i'm sure you do..----> Yachiru and the 
11th captain.. or just Yachiru is fine 2 ^^
text: #1 Yachiru Fan


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 27, 2006)

i will start work on these ubars right away  i might not be able to finish all of them today though, so it should all be finished by tomorrow. 
@lizard-kun- ya hopefully these userbars will become famous, its a very efficient way to advertise fc's and all that 
@7uan-kun- im glad u liked my ubars 
@Drunken Master- i'm sorry, but i haven't properly learned how to animate a ubar ^^;

*here are Drunken Master's ubar requests:*




*Tiferet's ubar request:*


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 27, 2006)

^thanks reps....


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 27, 2006)

Drunken Master said:
			
		

> ^thanks reps....


i'm glad you liked it, and thx for the credits 

*here is 7uan-kun's ubar request:*


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 27, 2006)

^ no prob man...


----------



## haku3366 (Jun 27, 2006)

omg this is perfect thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 27, 2006)

haku3366 said:
			
		

> omg this is perfect thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!


im glad u liked it, and thx for the credit


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey man another request.
asap


Text: #1 Adult Swim Fan
Color: Black

Thanks.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 27, 2006)

Text: >>Renegade Fanboy! ~<3 and >>Renegade Fangirl! ~<3
Stock: this
and this
_Use the blond girl Only._


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 27, 2006)

ok i will make that asap lizard-kun, should be done, really soon 
EDIT: *here is your request Lizard-kun ^^:*


----------



## Tuan (Jun 27, 2006)

thanx for the Ubar AZNGUY! Yachiru soooooooo cute!!! ^^


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

i guess i'll request one

use the pic in my sig
text:Abarai Renji


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> thanx for the Ubar AZNGUY! Yachiru soooooooo cute!!! ^^


 i'm really glad you liked the ubar, i wasnt sure if u'd like it or not ^^ but now i am, thx ^_^
@itachi, i am going to start on ur userbar tomorrow


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Shirou-chan's userbar request:*
1. fanboy version 

2. here is the one u wanted, i hope  

3. version >.<


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 28, 2006)

HAHAHA Thanks! *reps*


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Thanks! *reps*


lol   thx alot for the reps 

*here is Uchiha Itachi's ubar request:*


----------



## Neji (Jun 28, 2006)

yay, that was fast thnx alot


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> yay, that was fast thnx alot


you're welcome.  i'm glad u liked it


----------



## Rori (Jun 28, 2006)

Done so quick. It's awesome, thankyou so much. I'll be credit'n and rep'n of course. (:

Is it ok if I wear the Orihime one too, that was on the first page?

edit - Nevermind, Just read the PM. Thanks again.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

Tiferet said:
			
		

> Done so quick. It's awesome, thankyou so much. I'll be credit'n and rep'n of course. (:
> 
> Is it ok if I wear the Orihime one too, that was on the first page?
> 
> edit - Nevermind, Just read the PM. Thanks again.


im glad u liked it tiferet   hope to get more ubar requests soon then 

@everybody, as u may have noticed the notice on the front page, it had said i would'nt be taking any requests today. but i changed my mind. so u can start requesting again ^_^


----------



## haku3366 (Jun 28, 2006)

by any chance could you make me another ubar of haku that says haku fc on it?

and do u mind if i let someother people use it for the haku fan club?
that is if u make me one


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

haku3366 said:
			
		

> by any chance could you make me another ubar of haku that says haku fc on it?
> 
> and do u mind if i let someother people use it for the haku fan club?
> that is if u make me one


sure, i'll make you a userbar  and ya u can let others use the haku fc userbar, i dont mind ^^
EDIT: here is the haku fc userbar ^_^


----------



## haku3366 (Jun 28, 2006)

its perfect!! thank you


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Can I request 2 userbars please?

Userbar#1: Text- One Piece Fan

Image- 

Userbar#2: Text- Final Fantasy VII Fan

Image- 

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Aman (Jun 28, 2006)

Reposting?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2006)

Can you make me one of either Xemnas or Saix( both from Kingdom Hearts 2)


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 28, 2006)

ok i'll start on all of ur ubar requests right away  *takes all the stock and runs away* XD 
@haku3366: i'm glad that the ubar was to ur liking 

*here is F1nalmessenger's ubar request:*


*here is Aman's ubar request:*


*here is escaflowne3's ubar requests:*


----------



## escamoh (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome!!

Thank you so much for the ubars! I'll credit and rep.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks a bunch, reps for you good sir.


----------



## Aman (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW! 

Reps.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 29, 2006)

i am very glad that everybody liked their userbars ^_^ and thx to everybody for the credits and reps


----------



## Aman (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine is easily the best!


----------



## Slips (Jun 29, 2006)

Ohh these look intreasting. Nice job so far 

My little request then

stock



Text : Lotu you shall be missed

A tribute to a old member


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 29, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Mine is easily the best!


of course it is aman  lol!! XD



			
				Slips said:
			
		

> Ohh these look intreasting. Nice job so far
> 
> My little request then
> 
> ...


i will start work on your userbar as soon as i finish this chapter of death note ^_^

*here is Slips's ubar request:*


----------



## Tuan (Jun 29, 2006)

hey aznguy if your not 2 busy can you do this for me?

stock1:click me!   
*OR*
stock2:click me again!
use anyone of them..

Text:#1 Yachiru Fan Boy

Ubar#2
Stock: dont have one =\...if you have any 11th div's group pic if not you can use just their symbol.
Text: 11th Div's Own You!

i know thats alot = [ hope you can do it..thanx alot in advance


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2006)

1. UserBar 
Text- #1 KH Fan
Stock-http://www.kh2.co.uk/image.php?view=kh2/artwork/cast3.png
(Just the faces of Sora, Riku, And Kairi)


2. UserBar
Text- #1 Bleach Fan
Stocks-http://www.deviantart.com/view/16784083/

(Just thier faces lol)

THANKS IN ADVANCE! Your the best


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 29, 2006)

ok guys i will start working on your userbars soon. it all shoud be done by mid-day tomorrow or sooner ^_^

*here are 7uan-kun's requests:*




*here are RagingNinja's requests:*


----------



## Cero (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks so much it looks great! *reps*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 30, 2006)

Userbar 01:
Text: >>Heaven's Crusade//APOLLO
Image: Link to banner

Userbar 02:
Text: >>Heaven's Crusade//BRIGIT
Image: Link to banner
Notes: The Wings Are Hers

Userbar 03:
Text: >>Heaven's Crusade//KANTI
Image: Link to banner


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 30, 2006)

Text- same as stock
Stock- (same as my sig) can you make it scroll too if not thats ok


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 30, 2006)

i'd like to request some userbars.
stock:
Text:Ichigo Kurosaki

stock:
Text: Sharingan v.s Kyuubi

The colors can be whatever u want, just make it cool. Thank you!!!


----------



## MasterAka (Jun 30, 2006)

text: MasterAka


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

gah! i woke up with a slight sore throat, i hate sore throats >.> anyways, i will start work on the user bar requests soon. it will all hopefully be done by the end of the day ^_^


----------



## Tuan (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanx again Aznguy! ^^ #1 Fan!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol! yay, glad u are my #1 fan 7uan-kun, and glad u liked those ubars ^_^
*Shirou-chan's requests:* 






*GangstaKakashi's requests:*




*MasterAka's request: (sorry i couldn't use the stock you gave me >.<)*


----------



## Slips (Jun 30, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *here is Slips's ubar request:*




Very nice mate thanks 

reps and cred on the way


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

The Slips said:
			
		

> Very nice mate thanks
> 
> reps and cred on the way


glad u liked it slips  and thx for the rep and credit


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jun 30, 2006)

haha awesome thank ya! *reps*


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 30, 2006)

My request:

Stock:


Background:
Black, ofcourse. Goes so well with the white... symbol?

Text:
Human Shields


----------



## MasterAka (Jun 30, 2006)

thnx for the ubar


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you soo much!! I cant wait to see ur userbars when u learn how to animate them!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> My request:
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


will work on ur userbar soon  
and thx to everybody for the credits and comments  
@GangstaKakashi: i've just finished learning how to make animated ubars, the only prob is that Adobe Imageready only lets me save it in PSD file, and Photobucket doesnt let me upload them >.<


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jun 30, 2006)

well that sucks, is there another image upload site that would let you upload psd files? u have to find out some way to do it, ur work is great. *reps*
EDIT:I dont know if it will work but upload ur psd files ontoHere's the link. U might be able to work with it. I dont have a psd file to test it. hope that helped


----------



## Neji (Jun 30, 2006)

> @GangstaKakashi: i've just finished learning how to make animated ubars, the only prob is that Adobe Imageready only lets me save it in PSD file, and Photobucket doesnt let me upload them >.<


 
you have to press "save optimized as" and save it as a gif......


----------



## az0r (Jun 30, 2006)

Request

Text_Cs_3172
Stock:


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> you have to press "save optimized as" and save it as a gif......


i just tried, and among the option i only get jpg and html, anf both doesn't work T_T 
@Cursed_Seal3172- i'll start on ur userbar tomorrow along with the others too


----------



## aznguy28 (Jun 30, 2006)

GangstaKakashi said:
			
		

> well that sucks, is there another image upload site that would let you upload psd files? u have to find out some way to do it, ur work is great. *reps*
> EDIT:I dont know if it will work but upload ur psd files ontoHere's the link. U might be able to work with it. I dont have a psd file to test it. hope that helped


thx alot for the link man  i can finally upload the file now, and now to see if it works or not


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jun 30, 2006)

could i get 1 (same as sig wit the same text) but can you make i scroll if not thats o.k. too


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

4th Mizukage said:
			
		

> could i get 1 (same as sig wit the same text) but can you make i scroll if not thats o.k. too


i'm not if u can do the scrolling part yet, but i can animate ubars now but the only problem now is that nothing is letting me upload it >.> and i will make ur userbar tomorrow. but i may not be able to animate it ^^
EDIT: YAY! after a long time, VICTORY!! now i can atleast make the ubars do this


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jul 1, 2006)

wait..so did my link help? i know u said u could upload it but could u get the animation thing to work?


----------



## NecroAngel (Jul 1, 2006)

Image: Link (Not sure if it will really fit into a userbar properly, but we'll see I gues...)
Text: God and my right


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

GangstaKakashi said:
			
		

> wait..so did my link help? i know u said u could upload it but could u get the animation thing to work?


i've bookmarked the site u gave me, thx for it  it will help in my other files. and as for the naimated one. i found out what was wrong with it. seems that i had totally missed changing something >.<


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

NecroAngel said:
			
		

> Image: Link (Not sure if it will really fit into a userbar properly, but we'll see I gues...)
> Text: God and my right


i'll try my best to fit it in, although i'm pretty sure alot of it will be cut off >.>


----------



## GangstaKakashi (Jul 1, 2006)

oh ok, im just glad i was able to help.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2006)

I really liked the original userbar you gave me, so I am requesting 1 more.  Can this one be with Ishida from Bleach with the text: King of Freischutz?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

F1nalmessenger said:
			
		

> I really liked the original userbar you gave me, so I am requesting 1 more.  Can this one be with Ishida from Bleach with the text: King of Freischutz?  Thanks in advance.



here ya go - - -


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> here ya go - - -


kukuku, yoshitsune, correct if i'm wrong, but aren't u also in BF?  anyways, thank you for taking in the request, di need need some helping hands around here now ^__^ but i just have to say one thing (pls don't mind) the text u used for the ubars are qrong, i'm sorry but the ppl that started making userbars go strictly by the rules, if the ppl that made ubar saw that they might be unhappy. but oh well. the ubar looks VERY good, thank you again for helping out 

EDIT: as for the requests made yesterday, they are all almost done, i will pos them here and PM u all after it is finished.

oh and i made another animated ubar, this time it's a little less jerky-ish, it flows >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 1, 2006)

oops I think it typed it in lower caps that's why.....-_-

And yes, i know you from BF~ that surfer dude from east asia 
-wait no, that's negativzero..

Better one


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> oops I think it typed it in lower caps that's why.....-_-
> 
> And yes, i know you from BF~ that surfer dude from east asia
> -wait no, that's negativzero..
> ...


thats ok then, lol u mean i'm the guy from asia that used to spam alot XD but now its pretty strict -_- got my self banned twice because i used one liners and my posts weren't longer than 2 lines......-_-; but anyways, it's all good, nice to have met u here then 
EDIT: the test in the updated ubar looks fine now ^_^ and i have also pm'ed finalmessenger saying that his ubar is finished by u ^^
EDIT: wait, NEG SURFS? :amazed that's news to me 0_o cool! XD

*4th Mizukage's request:*


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot Yoshitsune, reps for you


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 1, 2006)

*here is Ken~Sama's request:*
Note- this is my first vertically moving ubar, hope ya like it


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2006)

request for aznguy28


text
lamborghini driver


----------



## Leraine (Jul 2, 2006)

text: Anemone

Thank you in advance ^______^


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 2, 2006)

Oooo, wonderful. I DO like it.

Much appreciated.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 2, 2006)

ok i will be doing all of ur requests soon ^_^
@ken-sama: glad u liked it


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 2, 2006)

A request.
Text: "I'm one lucky bastard" then change it to "Irish pride"
Color: Green

asap

Thanks.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 2, 2006)

*Stock:* Link (If the image is too large to work with, I could find something else.)

*Text:* Uchiha Obito

*Color:* Blue.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jul 2, 2006)

Is there a way to make this ubar link to somewhere?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 2, 2006)

Ken~Sama said:
			
		

> Is there a way to make this ubar link to somewhere?



Yes. All you do is first place the link of the image in your sig, then highlight is (or centre it) and then put the link of the site you want it to be. If this may sound confusing, I'd be glad to pm you so I can make it more clearer.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 2, 2006)

this is awesome ..umm can yu do a animated gaara with sand around him and have the words Nu-KazeKage on the bar..text is up to you...stock is you too


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Cursed_Seal3172's request:*


*NecroAngel's request:/b]


trottingfox's request:
*


----------



## az0r (Jul 2, 2006)

thanx tons ^^


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 2, 2006)

*Text:* Zaraki Kenpachi Fan
*Color:* What ever you think works best


Thanks in advance.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lizard-kun's request*


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 2, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> thanx tons ^^


sure no prob, glad ya liked it ^_^



			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> *Text:* Zaraki Kenpachi Fan
> *Color:* What ever you think works best
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ok, wil be done tomorrow


----------



## Khemical (Jul 2, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> i'm not if u can do the scrolling part yet, but i can animate ubars now but the only problem now is that nothing is letting me upload it >.> and i will make ur userbar tomorrow. but i may not be able to animate it ^^
> EDIT: YAY! after a long time, VICTORY!! now i can atleast make the ubars do this



That looks awesome!  :amazed 

Any chance you could do a berserk themed bar like that?  Perhaps an image of Guts and then it could fade into another of him in the berserker's armor?  Or whatever you think would look best, maybe having both images together with no fade would look best?  I'm guessing darker colors would go well with the whole dark theme XD  If you can, awesome, if not or if you are busy, no sweat!  

[Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 13 (XviD) [7D96C16A].avi
[Doremi] Strawberry Panic - 13 (XviD) [7D96C16A].avi


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 2, 2006)

Khemical said:
			
		

> That looks awesome!  :amazed
> 
> Any chance you could do a berserk themed bar like that?  Perhaps an image of Guts and then it could fade into another of him in the berserker's armor?  Or whatever you think would look best, maybe having both images together with no fade would look best?  I'm guessing darker colors would go well with the whole dark theme XD  If you can, awesome, if not or if you are busy, no sweat!
> 
> ...


no prob, even though i am busy, i will include yours in the request list too. and it should be done by tomorrow or so


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 3, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> *Stock:* Here's (If the image is too large to work with, I could find something else.)
> 
> *Text:* Uchiha Obito
> 
> *Color:* Blue.



I have gotten permission to do help aznguy with these requests,you may notice i have my own style of userbars though so don't be annoyed


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 3, 2006)

BlaZeR28 said:
			
		

> I have gotten permission to do help aznguy with these requests,you may notice i have my own style of userbars though so don't be annoyed


thank you very much blazer for lending a helping hand ^_^ yes guys i had pm'ed blazer to come help me out on making these ubars, as you can see he is also experienced in making userbars, and makes great ones. so i hope you all give him reps and credits for the userbars 
*countach882003's request:*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 3, 2006)

BlaZeR28 said:
			
		

> I have gotten permission to do help aznguy with these requests,you may notice i have my own style of userbars though so don't be annoyed



Thanks very much for the userbar. *Reps*


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> thank you very much blazer for lending a helping hand ^_^ yes guys i had pm'ed blazer to come help me out on making these ubars, as you can see he is also experienced in making userbars, and makes great ones. so i hope you all give him reps and credits for the userbars
> *countach882003's request:*




thanks man i love it


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 3, 2006)

Can I request on too..


*Spoiler*: __ 



  or  witch ever one is easier.




color: witch ever one matches the picture
text: Fai D. Flowright or tsubasa for the big picture


----------



## az0r (Jul 4, 2006)

Request^^

Stock:

text: #1 Copy Ninja 

Tahnx ^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

ok i will add these requests on the front list. i will PM u all after its done ^_^


----------



## Tuan (Jul 4, 2006)

hey aznguy i'm back for another request..^^

umm..just 1....can you make animation like yours gaara and L fan?

stock: bleach(ichigo bankai) and naruto
text:   Bleach Fan  (and) Naruto Fan

make the animation go from bleach(ichigo) to naruto (with there own text) 
thanx again..


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

7uan-kun said:
			
		

> hey aznguy i'm back for another request..^^
> 
> umm..just 1....can you make animation like yours gaara and L fan?
> 
> ...


even though i wont be taking any ubar requests today, since ur my second customer, i can't say no to ur request ^_^ so i will add ur request to the front list and will get to it soon.
EDIT:* here is 7uan-kun's request:*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 4, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> sure no prob, glad ya liked it ^_^
> 
> 
> ok, wil be done tomorrow



Not to force or rush or anything but wasnt my request suposed to be done yesterday


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Not to force or rush or anything but wasnt my request suposed to be done yesterday


well i guess so. but you see, i have a lot of pending userbar requests...so i am randomly making them. however, since u mentioned it, i am working on urs next.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 4, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> well i guess so. but you see, i have a lot of pending userbar requests...so i am randomly making them. however, since u mentioned it, i am working on urs next.



Much obliged


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Pulp Fiction's request*


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks a lot +Rep


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot +Rep


no prob man, i just hope u liked it ^_^

*Kiwi's request*


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Another request.
asap

Text: #1 KH Fan
Color: Silver


Thanks.


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 4, 2006)

waahh!!.. It's the forth that means your not making any!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> waahh!!.. It's the forth that means your not making any!!


@lizard-kun- request added to list.
and well ya it is fourth, about to end too, so i will be working on catching up and completeing the requests i have >.>


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 4, 2006)

Kay.
Thanks.
^^
I'll request another one later.
Staying up till 12?


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 4, 2006)

*NU-KazeKage's request*


@lizard-kun: i stay way after 12 most of the times, adult swim is addictive XD


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jul 5, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *NU-KazeKage's request*
> 
> 
> @lizard-kun: i stay way after 12 most of the times, adult swim is addictive XD


thanks this is awesome reps for you


----------



## az0r (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey do u mind if u make mind scrolling animmation
if it's to much trouble then don't worry thanx ^^

oh an could u make it the same Background as the the current kakashi sig i have now

thanx agen^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 5, 2006)

Cursed_Seal3172 said:
			
		

> Hey do u mind if u make mind scrolling animmation
> if it's to much trouble then don't worry thanx ^^
> 
> oh an could u make it the same Background as the the current kakashi sig i have now
> ...


sure no prob ^_^

*achmed the cheesenapper's request*


*Cursed_Seal3172's request (and sorry for not animating it, i had a problem with it when i tried, sorry *


----------



## star64 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you please make me a scroling userbar about ichigo saying #1 icogo fan or something like that

Thanks =]


----------



## Rockafeller (Jul 5, 2006)

TY!! i luve it!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 5, 2006)

star64: i have added ur request to the front list 
@achmed the cheesenapper: im glad u liked it ^_^


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 5, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me requesting again.

*Stock:* 

*Text:* Hitsugaya Toushirou

*Color:* Silver.

Thank you.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 5, 2006)

*7uan-kun's request*


@Arashi: i'll add ur request to the front page ^_^


----------



## az0r (Jul 6, 2006)

ThanX Alot (Changed my name XD)
well thanx agen^^


----------



## tank! (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello aznguy, i would like to request one of your nice userbars. 



Text: Cowboy Bebop FC
Colour: whatever you think fits.
The more you can get in of the stock, the better. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tuan (Jul 6, 2006)

thanx alot aznguy^^ me = like ***reps + creds**


----------



## escamoh (Jul 6, 2006)

I have another request if you don't mind .

Stock: 
Text: escaflowne3 

Stock: 
Text: anime fan

Can you animate the ubar so that they fade into each other like the first one in your sig? Thanks in advance


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 6, 2006)

Instead of asking him to animate them. You can go to  site. Just upload or type in the link of the userbars. You can have up to 10 in one userbar. Then, pick a transition affect (Fade, scroll up, scroll left, door, squish, or none) and how many seconds you want each userbar to pause it. And finaly, click create.

Just an idea.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 6, 2006)

great work arashi, reps to u for finding such a great and helpful site  im sure that it can be helpful for all of us ^_^
and i've added all of the requests to the list.

*Lizard-kun's request*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 7, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> great work arashi, reps to u for finding such a great and helpful site  im sure that it can be helpful for all of us ^_^
> and i've added all of the requests to the list.



No problem, I just wanted to see if I could help out.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 7, 2006)

any help is greatly appreciated ^_^

*star64's request*


*Khemical's request*


----------



## Khemical (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks alot aznguy28, it look great!  Much appreciated!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 7, 2006)

no problem khemical  and now to go make ubar's left on the list....later that is >.<


----------



## Deviant (Jul 8, 2006)

1st stock: artificial womb

2nd stock: artificial womb

Text: ~Akatsuki Fan~

Color: Red and dark red.

Could you try to copy two of 2nd stock and put them at random places in the userbar? make sure they aren't too big. Thanks alot in advance!!


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 8, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> Hope you don't mind me requesting again.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...


----------



## star64 (Jul 8, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> any help is greatly appreciated ^_^
> 
> *star64's request*



Thanks for the userbar!
I love it  
*reps*


----------



## star64 (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the userbar 

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Blazer. ^^ *Gives credit*

I have another request.

*Stock: *paint.NET

*Text:* Ryan

*Color:* Black.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 8, 2006)

thx to Blazer for the help 
@star64- glad u liked it ^^
i've also added the new requests to the list, im working on them in order right now.

*tank!'s request*


*escaflowne3's request*


*Arashi Kazama's request*


----------



## tank! (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks aznguy  very stylish!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 9, 2006)

im glad u liked it tank 

*Vile.47's request*


----------



## Dosu189 (Jul 10, 2006)

2 I want...

1. An anime cat, that says Kuroneko.
Anything that makes these look good.

2. A Death Note one with L. Saying, L. 

Thanks.


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

text: Hyuuga Neji


that is all


----------



## Deviant (Jul 11, 2006)

Dosu189 said:
			
		

> 2 I want...
> 
> 1. An anime cat, that says Kuroneko.
> Anything that makes these look good.
> ...


I think you should provide the stock rather than have aznguy28 look for them himself.


----------



## az0r (Jul 11, 2006)

Request^^

Stock: here is a very sort summ up



Text: Over 1,000 Jutsus

Could you plz make the background orange   thanx alot ^^


----------



## Jason (Jul 11, 2006)

I got a couple of request for ya if you could it I would appreciate it:

#1
Stock: Link
Text: #1 Spawn Fan

#2
Stock: Link
Text: Live trough Darkness

#3
Stock: Link
Text: Betrayed by Life

#4
Stock: Link
Text: Sektor aka Spawn

Also it would be cool if you could like make a slideshow of them if you know what I mean, like your usebar on the first page (The moving one). Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 11, 2006)

Animated UserBar Request

Image:
Text: #1 Rock Lee Fan


----------



## Yosha (Jul 11, 2006)

Animated UserBar Request

Image:



Text: Konoha's Yellow flash, Yondaime


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 11, 2006)

yes dosu, as vile said, it would be easier if you gave me stocks >.<
@ i will add all of these requests to the front page. be patient. these are a lot of requests so it will take time making them, but dont worry, i will PM everyone once yours if finished. ^_^


----------



## Dosu189 (Jul 11, 2006)

For the stock. The black hair guy.
Text: L

Thanks.

[No cat one]


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 11, 2006)

will do dosu. *adds request to the list*

*NejiTachi's request*


*Copy.Nin's request*


----------



## Neji (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jul 12, 2006)

can you make mine turn into my ava and say the ultimate water ninja but if thats 2 long you can just leave it true mizukage


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 12, 2006)

i have pm'ed Mizu's userbar ^^

*Sektor's request*
i'm sorry i couldn't put all of them into one animation, i dont know how to do that yet T_T


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 12, 2006)

how about a Roy Mustang user-bar from FMA ^_^


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tai-Jutsu Master said:
			
		

> how about a Roy Mustang user-bar from FMA ^_^


ok i will make it, but could you give me a stock please? ^_^


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Jul 12, 2006)

Tanks reps coming 2 you wen. 7.12.06


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 12, 2006)

thx Mizu


----------



## Jason (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh boy, Thanks alot aznguy28. I really like it. Thanks alot! =D


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm glad you liked it Sektor ^_^

*RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster's request*


*Eternal Zero.'s request*


*Dosu189's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks And You Get Rep


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 14, 2006)

thx r.lee ^^ and glad u liked it


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 14, 2006)

Animated UserBar Request


Stock:

Text:Rock Lee Master Of Hand To Hand Combat


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 14, 2006)

RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> Animated UserBar Request
> 
> 
> Stock:
> ...



Try not asking for an animated ubar, he does those randomly. Also, it would be nice to give credit for people who've done your request. I'm not trying to be rude, but that's kind of unfair.

Aznguy, are you up for another request? If you are, I'd like to request another.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 14, 2006)

yes as arashi said RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster, i do the animated userbars sometimes, sorry ^^ but i will be more than happy to make it into a normal one 
@arashi: i'll be glad to take your request arashi 

Note: I have to get up at 6 o'clock (AM) tomorrow (NOO! T_T) so i will be doing one more request for the night and i will resume making more after i come back tomorrow 

*Tai-Jutsu Master's requests*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok A Normal One Would Be Fine And How Do You Give Credit Is It Like Rep


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 15, 2006)

can i have one for my FC?
Text: Hinata hates Muppets FC

and if you coud please make it animated!!! thanx!!!!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Jul 15, 2006)

RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> Ok A Normal One Would Be Fine And How Do You Give Credit Is It Like Rep



Nope. It's just when you show that this was the person who made made this for you. So just type "Ubar Made By aznguy28" in your sig. 

*Request:*

*Stock:* *Link..*

*Ubar Color:* Red.

*Text:* Ryan

Thanks.

EDIT: Stop asking for animation. It takes more time for him to finish requests.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

Like This (Looking At RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMasters Signature)


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 15, 2006)

yes Lee, thx for the credit ^^
and ya as arahsi said, it does take me time to finish up the requests if its animated. but do not worry, i will add all of the requests to the front list now. ^^


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

k Thanks For Makeing Me Ubars


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 15, 2006)

I would like one plz

Animated plz

Text- Basye the Perv

picture-

color-blue

thank u


----------



## Dark Gaara (Jul 15, 2006)

can i get this [img=http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5527/imagessu2.jpg] with the text Dark Gaara in dark orange & black

and it turns into this [img=http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1339/images2cb1.jpg] ultimate sand ninja & same color


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 15, 2006)

requests added to list. this is all the requests i will take for today. more note on the front page ^^

*Kissed_by_Kakashi's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

aznguy28 The Pick Is In Your Pm Inbox


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 15, 2006)

ok thx lee ^^

*Arashi Kazama's request*


*Dark Garra's request*


*RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster's request*


*basye's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 15, 2006)

no Problem


----------



## Yosha (Jul 16, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> I'm glad you liked it Sektor ^_^
> 
> *RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster's request*
> 
> ...



thats awesome thanx alot.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 17, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> ok thx lee ^^
> 
> *Arashi Kazama's request*
> 
> ...




Thanks Aznguy28 For The U-bars


----------



## Jason (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to request one more if I can. Please make this in black and white.

Stock: Click
Text: Real Thugz (Just choose 1 collor to make the whole text)
Collor: Black and White
Theme: Black and white-ish

Thanks in advance, alot.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Man these are awesome! I would like to learn how to do this though but  I fail at life. I just hope you would be able to do this request >_>

Stock:  (All three)
Text: Team Gai Fan
Animation: Yes 

-Many Thanks!


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 17, 2006)

Image:
Text:#1 Blaziken Fan

Image:
Text:#1 Umbreon Fan


----------



## Tuan (Jul 17, 2006)

@ RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster

stop double posting! this is not the 1st time to. you can use "edit" you know..^^


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 17, 2006)

They're diffrent posts


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 17, 2006)

ya thats true lee, we're not trying to be mean, but double posting is not preferred in forums >.< but thats ok, next time you can just include both the requests in one post it self ^_^
@ all new requests added to list and is being worked on right now 

*Sektor's request*


*Kyuubi0Sama's request*


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty tight! Will credit! ^^ *reps*


----------



## az0r (Jul 18, 2006)

Request^^

Stock : *Link Removed*

Text: O-Part Hunter


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks alot aznguy28, it owns..again


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a request...

#1.
Text: Hollow Demon
Stock: Any Hollow Ichigo stock..its up to you..
Colour: Darkish red/Black..if not..it doesnt matter..

o0..could I request another one?  ^^..if not just the first one then.

#2.
Text: Flame Alchemist
Stock: Any Roy Mustang pic...up to you..
Colour: Doesn't matter.

Thx!


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks For The Info And Sorry About Double Postage


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 18, 2006)

its ok Lee ^_^
and all new requests added to the list


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 18, 2006)

This is a good idea. May I have a bar saying that I'm the #1 kakashi fan/


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 18, 2006)

re very efficient to carry around. and sure go ahead, you can use the userbar that says #1 Kakashi Fan


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 18, 2006)

Aznguy28 He's Asking For One Not Asking To Use One Already Done


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 18, 2006)

RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster said:
			
		

> Aznguy28 He's Asking For One Not Asking To Use One Already Done


oh >.< my bad  ok i will add your request to the front list. and i will be working on some userbars soon...or maybe i'll do them tomorrow. i am using a laptop right now and its uncomfortable making ubars on a laptop x_x

*RockLeeTheTaiJutsuMaster's requests*


----------



## az0r (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh sorry for the trouble but could mine be animated? ^^ thanx


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks reps And Creds


----------



## Mello (Jul 19, 2006)

Can I request a User bar with this:



Text: Obito fan

tnx If you make it.​


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 19, 2006)

saykay, i've added your request to the front page ^_^

*Copy.Nin's request*


*WhiteFanged-Blade's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 19, 2006)

Image:
Text: Rock Lee The True TaiJutsu Master

Image:
Text: RockLeeTheTaijutsuMaster


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks a ton aznguy28!! This is a good idea.


----------



## az0r (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanx a ton  ^^

@rockleetaijutsut matser
u reqeust way to much chill....


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm glad you liked it Copy.Nin and Lee ^_^ 
*Kakashi-fan's request*


*Saykay41's request*


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you sooooooo much!!!


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sorry for the DP but could you make a second userbar (make it animated please) saying: "Kakashi-fan" then switch to a different stock and say "Kakashi's #1 fan." Would that be okay? I'm asking this because I really like yours. Thank you sooooooooo much + rep in advance.


----------



## Mello (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you I love it. I'll be sure to give credit to you when useing!
also I was wondering if you could make me another one if its not to much troble.

Text: Team Gai Fan

Stock:


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm glad you liked it guys, and thx for the reps ^_^ as for the requests, i will go add it on the front page and i will work on it soon. i don't feel like making any userbars for the rest of today >.<


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Jul 20, 2006)

hey can u make a rock lee one saying drunken fist


----------



## PainKiller (Jul 21, 2006)

> *WhiteFanged-Blade's request*



Woah, I never knew u would finish so fast...anyways, thx for the userbars.  They're great!  Will credit, and rep.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 21, 2006)

i'm glad everyone liked their userbars ^_^ as for the new requests, i will go and add them to the front page and work on them eventually. right now i'm tired and too lazy to make any, sorry >.<


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Just take your time. I would rather that you make mine and everyone else's when you want to other than us forcing you to do it.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 21, 2006)

ah, well said kakashi-fan ^^ thx for understanding though, i appreciate it


----------



## Constantine (Jul 21, 2006)

hey can i get an itachi one saying HUI
The Uchiha Hokage, thx!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 21, 2006)

will do HUI, i'll add ur request to the list momentarily ^^


----------



## Constantine (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks in advance


----------



## siedhr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello, your userbars are wonderful.

When you're a bit more rested could you please make me one that says: Sasaki Kojiro. There are two images in stock, one with him as a baby and one with him grown up. I saw a version of your colorbars that alternates between two images. So if it's not too much trouble, I'd love to have something like that. If it is, just use the grown up image.

Stock (click to enlarge, of course):

*Spoiler*: __ 



As a baby: 
Hotness:




Aand, (I'm greedy I know), but only if you find the time, another with my avatar that says Siedhr - Vagabond Cat. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 21, 2006)

i'm glad that you like my userbars ^_^ i'll add ur requests on teh front page. as fo rthe requests that were on hold, i will work on them tomorrow. its 10;24 here and i need to go to bed soon. thx to all who have come to my userbar thread 

*Kakashi-fan's request*


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you Oh sooooooooo  very much!!!  You do a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 22, 2006)

i'm glad you liked the userbar Kakashi-fan 

*Saykay41's userbar*


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 22, 2006)

Um, sorry to bother you again. But, aznguy28, may you perhaps make a userbar for the Kakashi fc? I just became a Co-owner there and would like to contribute something to the fc. Altho I will tell everyone that it's your work. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mello (Jul 22, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> i'm glad you liked the userbar Kakashi-fan
> 
> *Saykay41's userbar*



Tnx soooo much  ! Ill be sure to credit when using and I would rep you but I already did for the last one and I cant do it again!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 23, 2006)

kakashi-fan: no problem, i'll make you a kakashi fc userbar as soon as i'm done with the other requests. for the moment though, i will add ur request to the list ^_^
@saykay: i'm really glad that you liked the userbar, and thx for the credit 

*Dr.Jre32's request*


*Hokage Uchiha Itachi's request*


----------



## RockLee-Kun (Jul 24, 2006)

1st UserBar
Image:

Text: #1 Rock Lee Fan

2nd UserBar
Image:

Text: #1 Team Gai Fan

3rd UserBar
Image:

Text: #1 Hayate Fan

4th UserBar
Image:

Text: #1 Team Yondaime Fan


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey I have a userbar that I would appreciate being done.

The stock is...



And I would like the text to say "Constant Killtacs"

Thanks much, Kyle.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 24, 2006)

Just So Everyone Knows I Was RockLee-Kun


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 25, 2006)

*New requests added to the list.
Sorry if the userbar making has been slow, i've been quite busy. but dont worry i will be working on them tomorrow 
@RockLee: don;t worry, i kinda had figured that you were RockLee-Kun, lol. and one more thing, you are making way too many requests, i need to make some for others too >.< so i will only make one request, please choose stock and text, sorry if that was rude, but i had a hard day and all, so please understand.

*siedhr's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 25, 2006)

Put Me Last On The List Aznguy28 I Have All The Waiting Time In The World
I Want The Second Userbar I Posted With RockLee-Kun Btw


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 25, 2006)

yes that's the thing, you have made 4 requests, that's a bit too much. but next time you do request, please make it a little less. but for now i will do as you said and i will put you last inthe list and your userbar will be done eventually. thx.


----------



## siedhr (Jul 25, 2006)

Yees!!
Thank you so much. Once again, perfect. I'd love to be able to rep you again, but I need to spread out to others.  

But I'll definitely remember and come back to you. You do wonderful work. You should make a tutorial for it if you want to share your secrets.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 25, 2006)

i'm glad you appreciate my userbars, siedhr  as for the tutorials, if you have photoshop v. 6 or 7, feel free to PM me and i can give you the tutorial


----------



## Suzie (Jul 25, 2006)

Can I have one?

Image:



Text: SasuNaru Fan, Eureka

Thank You ^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 25, 2006)

sure you can have one eureka ^_^ i'll add your request to the front list


----------



## The Sin (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a request, and seeing as ur rather busy just take your time. No rush is necessary..

Text: Hyourinmaru
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 If that doesn't work out, any other stock of him would be fine.



Colour: Preferably blue/white

Thx in advance Aznguy!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 26, 2006)

i added ur request to the front page Xero.

*KyleRyan's request*


*Kakashi-fan's request*


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 26, 2006)

hey can i have 2?If i can.... plz make me one....no rush take ur time

#1 Text: Itachifire
Stock:Any that realate to Itachi
Colour:up ro you

#2 TextarkChidori
Stock:Any realting to chidori(Kakashi's or Saskue's)
Colour:up to you

Plz pm me if u finished it and no rush


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 26, 2006)

will do itachifire, i will add your request to the front page ^^

*Eureka-Chan's request*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2006)

UserBar Request plz.

Stock:   

Text: One Piece Fan.

Thnx in Advance.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Request added to the list.
These requests will soon be done ^^


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Jul 26, 2006)

request please!!!!!!!


uchiha itachi fan
       or
yondaime fan


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 26, 2006)

Yo Aznguy I Made You A userbar From This Tut

It's Dull And I Don't Have The Right


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 26, 2006)

foxy's request added to the list.*
@RLTTJM: thx for the ubar man, not bad for your first try, keep practising and you'll be a pro soon  i will put up your ubar in the first page as a thx to you for making me the userbar ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok
And another Thanks For Makeing Me Usebars


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 27, 2006)

*RLTTJM's requests*


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank You Aznguy28


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 27, 2006)

sure no prob RLTTJM


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow Aznguy28 thank you sooo  much. That is awesome.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

sure no problem Kyle, i'm glad you liked it 

*XeroFlameX's request*


*JB008's request*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 28, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> sure no problem Kyle, i'm glad you liked it
> 
> *XeroFlameX's request*
> 
> ...



OMG Sweet It even moves lol

Thnx a Bunch!!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

hehe sure no prob   i'm glad you liked it


----------



## The Sin (Jul 28, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> sure no problem Kyle, i'm glad you liked it
> 
> *XeroFlameX's request*



Awesome work once again Aznguy!  Will crdz+reps.  Much appriciated


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

thx for the credits and reps to come Xero, and i'm glad you liked it


----------



## Kakashi-fan (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry I didn't thank you before!! 

Thanks sooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 28, 2006)

Can you make me a a user bar that said The Hatake Kakashi and Hatake Heisei FC with the pic of the two in there ANBU uniforms that is in my sigs? It will be the bottom spoiler. Thank you.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

yor welcome Kakashi-fan 
@Hatake: ok i will add your request to the front page and get to it soon ^_^


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 28, 2006)

Alright. Thank you.


----------



## JJ (Jul 28, 2006)

If you don't mind my request, I'd like a _Kenshin Himura Fan_ one.  I'll let you pick the image.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 28, 2006)

@Hatake: ok, your welcome, now that i've added you request, it's just a matter of tiem until i finish it  ^_^.....0_o
sure no prob Jaina, i'll add your request to the front page too


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow these are awesome.If your not busy mind if u make me one about kakashi and/or itachi and/or Obito ? ill give u a cookie ^^.

Ps: Can you also give me a tutorial? if u cant find 1 its fine . Ty
sry if its alot u can do just 1 if its to much of a hassle. I just have tomany fav chars XT


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Jul 29, 2006)

can i request too??!!

text: Shukaku Gaara
stock: its up to u
color: up to u

thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

ok, new requests added to the front list. i will begin on resuming the requests today. i should be able to finish some, hopefully ^_^

*itachifire's requests*


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 29, 2006)

*sniff,crys* god loves u brother ! also known as, Thx dude


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

rotflmao at what LooZer posted.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

hehe, no prob LoozeR, i am always glad to see new members request here  but right now i'm gonna go eat, then come back and try to catch up on  ubar making ^_^
@Hatake: Lol! yes LoozeR seems happy


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree with you aznguy28.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 29, 2006)

hi aznguy28 coul u plz make- Itachi or sharingan ubar and if u could can u make it change like yours if yes then make both sides Itachi "im a big fan though " and text that i want is "_--Itachi--_" ty


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 29, 2006)

thx. and about stock its doesnt mater what u think will be better thx again


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

ok --Itachi, i will add your request to the front page.
@ a note to all, when you request please remember to post the stock you want, it is tough for me to to go through google and look for pics T_T
@_Itachi: ok no rpob ^_^;

*foxysurouni666's request*


*Hatake Heisei's request*
This is the first time i've done such animation where it goes down and dissappears then the other picture takes its place, so i hope you like it


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 29, 2006)

nice job with Hatake's userbar u one skilled guy


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> ok --Itachi, i will add your request to the front page.
> @ a note to all, when you request please remember to post the stock you want, it is tough for me to to go through google and look for pics T_T
> @_Itachi: ok no rpob ^_^;
> 
> ...



Like it. I love it.


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 29, 2006)

For obito
Kakashi
*Spoiler*: __ 




and/or 



Iruka 
*Spoiler*: __ 




and/or 




@aznguy n maybe hatake heisei if he loves me. 
I live as if there was no tmrw ^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

thx for the comment _--Itachi 
@Hatake: i'm happy to hear that you loved it, i was kindastuck when i kakashi's face was covered by the text, then i found a loop hole XD
@LooZeR- ok, thx for the pics, this will defiantely make my work a bit easier. as for the remaining userbar requests, i will attend to them soon. i'm gonna go take a break, but don't worry, i will finish the requests


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

LooZer I loved what you said.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

wait, i didn't get what he said 0_o mind explaining? my mind seems to be dull at the moment >.<;


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 29, 2006)

lol i know wat u mean.i love u
edit.
LMAO hakate heisei i love ur spoil thing about kakashi. the security thing lmao.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

I know your taking a break, but I have another request for later. Can you take my avatar and this pic of Kakashi  and do the same thing that you did with your Gaara one with the text saying Hatake Heisei? Thank you.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

I got it, but it's hard for me to exmaple. I have a little brother that talks just like LooZer's typing, so it was easy for me to understand. It sounded like words coming from Hatake Kakashi to me.


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 29, 2006)

@ hatake heisei lol nice~~


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

@ LooZer: lol  thanks.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 29, 2006)

I Got One Last Request

Image:

Text: #1 Uchiha Obito Fan


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

apart from me being completely lost on what is happening around here, i will add the new requests to the front page ^_^; and no more requests tomorrow, i am going to take that time off to *try* to catch up to the userbar requests


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

Did you put my new request up there. I posted my before RLTTJM did.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 29, 2006)

ya i already updated the list


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 29, 2006)

Alright. Thank you again.


----------



## az0r (Jul 30, 2006)

Request^^ 

Stock: 
Animation: could it scroll form head to his finger 
Text: はたけカカシ Fingaz Up


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

Copy.Nin, i have added your request to the list ^_^
@as you all know, i am taking a break today. so i will try to finish the userbar's.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 30, 2006)

nice pic copy nin


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 30, 2006)

Aznguy I askidently Put Pic At The End Of The Text Of MY Request Can YOu Erase That Part And Put Fan


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 30, 2006)

thats just ownage @ "copy ninja"


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok RLTTJM, i have edited the request. ^_^ dang, it seems i am falling behind on the requests T_T

*JediJaina's request*


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 30, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> ok, new requests added to the front list. i will begin on resuming the requests today. i should be able to finish some, hopefully ^_^
> 
> *itachifire's requests*



*sniff* *sniff* God shines his holy light on you! Thanks for the user bar!!!!It's awesome, totally awesome!!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm glad you liked it itachifire  and thx for the credit too ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 30, 2006)

Man When You Think Aznguy Can't Surprise You Any More She Will Just Make Awesome Stuff


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Man When You Think Aznguy Can't Surprise You Any More She Will Just Make Awesome Stuff


thx RLTTJM  and i'm sure that was a typo because i'm a guy ^^;


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 30, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> thx RLTTJM  and i'm sure that was a typo because i'm a guy ^^;


Oh Yeah I Was Thinking Of Phosphorus


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 30, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Request^^
> 
> Stock:
> Animation: could it scroll form head to his finger
> Text: はたけカカシ Fingaz Up


You Think That Pics Funny Take a Look At This


----------



## JJ (Jul 30, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> ok RLTTJM, i have edited the request. ^_^ dang, it seems i am falling behind on the requests T_T
> 
> *JediJaina's request*




Thank you so much! I like it!


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 30, 2006)

hey aznguy if its not a secret what program do you use to make those awesome userbars?


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 30, 2006)

That's what I was wondering. Can you please tell us, aznguy?


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

umm sure will do ^_^ i use photoshop v. 7.0 to make the userbars. of course, when i first made a userbar i had to use a tutorial, but now i'm used to making them, so it just all comes to me, lol  but if you would like to have a step to step guide on making userbars, please PM me and i will send you the info


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 30, 2006)

Its the almight secret. Only the chosen ones can use the sacred program. If a mortal eye sets on the program, they will be forced to eat penut butter w/ bread with out milk!

ok guess not...


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

LooZeR said:
			
		

> Its the almight secret. Only the chosen ones can use the sacred program. If a mortal eye sets on the program, they will be forced to eat penut butter w/ bread with out milk!
> 
> ok guess not...


lol, nice try though  well i guess it used to be a secret, but the tutorial was made public by the creator quite long ago i think. userbars had gone out of fashion once, but it came right back, and i think we are all glad that it did


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 30, 2006)

aznguy28, is my sensei for the userbars. I feel weird calling a 15 year old that, but he's the one helping me, so  to the ones that are going to pick on me.


----------



## byakagan demonfox (Jul 30, 2006)

i just want any one with neji or naruto


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hatake Heisei said:
			
		

> aznguy28, is my sensei for the userbars. I feel weird calling a 15 year old that, but he's the one helping me, so  to the ones that are going to pick on me.


lol, don't worry hatake-san, i'm sure no body will pick on you 
@byakagan demonfox- i have added your request to the front list


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Jul 30, 2006)

Stock: 

Text: Twisted.Angel Sound Gaiden

Colors: Whatever Looks best.

FA


----------



## byakagan demonfox (Jul 30, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> lol, don't worry hatake-san, i'm sure no body will pick on you
> @byakagan demonfox- i have added your request to the front list


thank you


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

TDA ur request added to the front list  
@demon: sure no problem ^_^


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 30, 2006)

Hatake where have u been?


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 30, 2006)

hey itachi whos that viny guy from the unchia clan? and that blonde haired gurl?


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

*LooZeR's request* (these may be similar to some of the other kakashi and obito ubars i made, and i am sorry for that, but i assure you, they are not exactly the same) hope you like it though


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 30, 2006)

LooZeR said:
			
		

> hey itachi whos that viny guy from the unchia clan? and that blonde haired gurl?


 dude who u talking about?


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 30, 2006)

he probably is taking about some members of the akatsuki ^^


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 30, 2006)

oh, well i dont know any akatsuki members acept Itachi and Kisame   so sry i dont know


----------



## az0r (Jul 31, 2006)

aznguy it dosent matter that u couldnt fit in the japanese writing ^^


----------



## you55207 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey can u make me a userbar i need a sig i'm new 

Stock:
text:ANBUAssassin
colour:W/e u want

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neko-kun (Jul 31, 2006)

Can anyone make an Userbar to me?

Picture:

Size:200x125

Colour:This one.

Text:Team Sound

I hope someone can do it.^^

//Neko


----------



## .Nagato. (Jul 31, 2006)

cool...
can i have one?

only the eyes... background black
and put on the right Strike


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ said:
			
		

> Hatake where have u been?



Itachi: I wasn't able to get on yesterday. I won't really be able to get on during the weekends since my parent-in-laws are back home. Also after Aug. 21 of this year I will probably have problems getting on since I will be riding with my husband in a semi-truck.

aznguy28: Ok.


----------



## LooZeR (Jul 31, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *LooZeR's request* (these may be similar to some of the other kakashi and obito ubars i made, and i am sorry for that, but i assure you, they are not exactly the same) hope you like it though



*twitch twitch**twitch* fffor mmmee?


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

hwy guys here's my 1st ubar what u think about it?


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

I Thick It's Awesome Give Me The Link To The Font And Ill Give It A Boost


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

i no need boost thx, i just interesting what u huys think


----------



## Mr. All Sunday (Jul 31, 2006)

These are very nice usebars, there very pretty. I have a request, is there any chance you could make me a ShikamaruxTemari userbar? Thank you very much!


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ You Need A Border


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ said:
			
		

> hwy guys here's my 1st ubar what u think about it?


that's not bad at all Itachi, great first userbar 
much better than my first userbar anyways ^^;
the inly thing you need now is a border, and the visitor text (size 10)
and i'll add the new requests soon. i'm sorry if making these are taking time guys, i'm the only one doing this in this thread so it's tiring sometimes. but it will be done eventually


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Ill Help If They Want Dull Userbars


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

thank you though but could u teach me make animated ones?


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

ya guys, anyone willing to help out, please help. as you can see, i am very far behind on the userbar making T_T


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

Sensei, can you please send me the urls again. I deleted them and didn't mean to.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Send Me Them To And The Url Of The Text Font


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Shukaku Gaara's request*


*_--Itachi--_'s request*


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

aznguy28, that's a good userbar of Gaara.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

thx for the comment hatake


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

thx aznguy thats awesome


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

glad you liked it Itachi 
and i wasn't sure of the text's whether to make them move too or not, but it seems the moving effect gives it a cool effect 

*byakagan demonfox's request*


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

aznguy28, you rock at doing this stuff.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hatake Heisei said:
			
		

> aznguy28, you rock at doing this stuff.


thank you soo much Hatake, for the kind compliments


----------



## Tuan (Jul 31, 2006)

yoh! sup aznguy? long time no request lol..saw the u-bar you did for Hatake Heisei and it look sick.so here i'm lol..btw i'm 7uan-kun got my name changed

Stock:click here., and click here
text: Kakashi & Itachi Fan <----you think you could put that in japanese? if cant than english is fine. 
Other: dont make the bg to plain.

than can you make it switch to this ubar?

Stock:click here
Text: "Fall3n.AnG3L" <------------can you put that in to japanese if cant than english is fine.

Thanx in advance aznguy cred+


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey fallen angel, ya you really haven't requested here for quite a while ^_^ i've added your request to the front page


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

hey azn guy can u make 1 more request , iwanna Itachi on picture go down -up and up- down can u make that plz?  
STOCK


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

sure itachi, but you'll have to wait, i have a long list on the front page >.< i'll add your request to the front page though 

*Hatake Heisei's request*


*RLTTJM's request*


*Copy.Nin's request*


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

im not in hurry


----------



## Constantine (Jul 31, 2006)

wassup aznguy i have requests for 3 moving userbars(if you cant do 3 do the first one)
U-bar#1
stock:
text:#1 FMA Fan
background(u-bar not pic)ark blue

U-bar#2
stock:
text:#1 D.N.Angel Fan
backgroundever looks best

U-bar#3
stock:
text:#1 Uchiha Itachi Fan


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Aznguy28 I Can't Get The Correct Font To Work


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

i'll ad your request to the front page HUI, dont worry i will do all three of your requests 
*NOTE: I am closing all requests until i catch up to the list i have. the last request is HUI's which is no. 97. the requests will be open again soon. thanks in advance for your cooperation.*
@RLTTJM: the font isn't working? 0_o it should....try putting it in the font file in Adobe's fonts.
step to step guide:
My Comp.> local disk C:>program files>common files>Adobe>Fonts
then put the file there.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

Aznguy2, I got an idea. Tell people that your not taking anymore request until you can get some people to help you or until your done with the request.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok I Ain't Got Adobe In Hp Pavilion


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

RLTTJM: Your site don't work.


----------



## RLTTJM (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok It's Been Deleted Over Mutipule Accounts


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

well even though i am not taking any requests, i will be more that happy to chat with you guys ^_^ and ya i will eventually be posting the requsts that i complete too.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Jul 31, 2006)

Alright aznguy2.


----------



## aznguy28 (Jul 31, 2006)

k, thx Hatake ^_^ 
and i'm gonna go to bed now, i might be online again though, not sure. but anyways, good night to you all


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Jul 31, 2006)

Linkhi everyone can u guys check out my latest video plz is it ok? goodnight aznguy


----------



## .Nagato. (Jul 31, 2006)

hey aznguy...can you make me an userbar???


----------



## az0r (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanx alot its awesome^^ ill use it when im getting my matching sig ^^


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 1, 2006)

*Hi...*

thanks aznguy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok ... i got so excited in using it ..... i really liked it.... thanks. a lot..

i can't stop repping.... i really like it.. LoL  thanks!


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Uchiha Strike said:
			
		

> hey aznguy...can you make me an userbar???



He isn'ttaking anymore request right now, so no he can't.


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah.. he has to finish that #97 request


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Good. We both agree then.


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 1, 2006)

im soo bored......


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm am to.


----------



## .Nagato. (Aug 1, 2006)

im sleeping..............


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

-would jump on Strike and then take off, but he reminds her of otacho to much, so she climbs a tree-


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

hi everyone


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

I'ma Help Aznguy28 With Requests


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

cool i mess up my photoshop so i cant make any more ubars


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Ill Take All None Animated


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

All I Need Is Some One Who Can Put The Text On


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah i useto got problems with text too


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

My Comp Dosen't Ecept Dafont.com


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

in tutorial says that ppl somehow use Microsoft word for text


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

I Don't Know Wat That Is


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

YOU DONT KNOW WHAT MICROSOFT WORD IS ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey rjttm can u make a rock lee avatar can u make it super cool when he was using the gates any kind of sig or avatar


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok And Let's Not Talk About It Here


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

what version of photoshop do u got?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Full Verzion Of PhotoShop CS2


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

is it the latest version?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

I Don't Know Here Ill Go Check


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

thx


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

I GOt It In Trials Then I Got The Serial And Authurization code From My Friend


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey guys, first day of my break, and i slept good ^_^ well i should it's like 1 pm here 0_o lol, anyways, RLTTJM if you make the ubars, i would appreciate it a lot, and anyone else who wants to help me out. as for the text, i can add them on if you like. just make the ubars, and i can add the texts


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Ill Give it To You So You Can Get It


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

K Aznguy28 If I Can Figure Out The Animation Ill Aslo Help


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

hey aznguy can u send me in email your photoshop? cuz my fucked up


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM: sure that would be great :
@Itachi: ok i will try, let's see if it works or not 0_o
what is your email add though? ^^;


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

heres my email mmax@inbox.ru


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

k thx 
(omfg, i am addicted to that emoticon >.>)


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

hey aznguy is my ubar ready?cuz i saw list and my ubar was lined


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

aznguy28: I'm addict to   and  ,so we're in the same boat.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

@itachi, oh sorry, well ya it kinda done, it was about to be done yesterday and the picture prob. occured. so i'll do it today. or right now for that matter 0_o
and they are not letteng me send photoshop through the e-mail T_T
@hatake: lol, i'm glad we both are on the same boat  (omg there it is again XD)


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

o well thx anyway and about ubar any time u wanna make it im not in hurru ...im never in hurry


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Is Itachi's Normal Or Is It Animated If It's Normal I Do It and Supply The Pic


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

its animated


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

here you go _--Itachi--_: (did you mean this way?)


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome man thx alot actually its half what i mean but its still awesome thx


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Aznguy How Do YOu Change The Background to transparent


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

when you open a new file, choose transparent ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

O Ok Thank You


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

no prob


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

thx aznguy u rock


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's My Userbar Expamles





Looks Diffrent Per Color


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ And Aznguy28 Will You Be My Buddies


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

Itachi: hehe thx 
@RLTTJM: sure i will be your buddy ^_^ and those userbars are good, they just need a border, and the background color is a little bit too dark for the picture.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

sure i will be your buddy too


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Aznguy: They Have A Border Just Color Is Too Dark


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM: You don't want me to be you buddy?


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

hey Hatake where i can talk to u in your web page?


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Cousin Itaachi. That's a good userbar. What happened to the border.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ said:
			
		

> hey Hatake where i can talk to u in your web page?



Alright. I'll be there in two sacks of a lambs tail.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

where i can meet u?


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

In the talking board I made.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

k ill be right there


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah Hatake Heisei You Can Be My Buddy Too


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

-turns chibi and does the chibi dance and sings- I'm One of RLTTJM's Buddies. lalalalalalal


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Speaking About Danceing Chibi's Look At These


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM: I want your #1 Team Yondaime Fan Banner.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

The User Bar?


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Now that is scary.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> The User Bar?



Yes the userbar.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Sure As Long As Aznguy Says It's Ok To Share


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

aznguy28: Can me and RLTTJM share with #1 Team Yondaime Fa userbar? PLEASE!?!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

ya i'm good with that idea, you can share the userbar with RLTTJM Hatake


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

YES!!!! Thank you aznguys28, but I'm still going to wait and request the one I want when you catch up with the others.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok Aznguy Will YOu Send Me A Tutorial On How To Animate


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM you can just get it out of you sig.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

sure will do Hatake ^_^
@RLTTJM: it's in your PM box


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Alright. Thanks again guys.


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

hey guys sign up in Hatakes web page Link removed i go off cya later


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hatake: no prob ^^
@Itachi: will do 
and i finished one more userbar right now


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 1, 2006)

yo aznguy28 can i get a VERY VERY basic tutorial on how to make userbars, like step by step with screenshots cause i want to learn how to and i want you to be my teacher, i have no basic infomration on how to animate and since u make such great userbars i was wondering if u can.


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Itachifire Cheack This
Link removed


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is the best non animated ubar tutorial i think there is:
Site is here

and if you want to learn how to make animated ones, click on the link that RLTTJM posted 
@Itachifire: thx for the compliment


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Aznguy28 Is The Best Guy Ive Met


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 1, 2006)

wow it's a really good tut but what about the part of uploading a pic, do i use photomerge?Or some otherthing?I'm using photoshop BTW


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 1, 2006)

aznguy why do u dont register?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Becuse He's Busy Right Now
He's Finishing Userbar Number 90


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM: thx a lot for thinking that 
@Itachifire: i use photobucket.com to upload the userbars once i am done making them in Photoshop 
@_--Itachi- ok i'll register right now ^_^ and what RLTTJM is right too, i am a little busy atm, but i will register and then go back to work again


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Ank People Please Note I Do Better Sigs With Transparent Backgrouds On The Image


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 1, 2006)

hey yo man i can't quite get wht it means for th tut(i'm really stupid) for the pattern part when i press it i get something like a black smudge and for pasting the image i can't quite get it...So i kinda gave up on it, but i started screwing around with photoshop and i ended up with this:


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM: Are you going to give me the code for the one that you have or not?


----------



## Tuan (Aug 1, 2006)

been noticeing alot of chit chat going on here..i would stop if i were you guys before Murasaki come back and see it. Murasaki well close it down. you can always use P.M. just a tip.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

what Fallen said is true guys, one of the mods might come in and close this up ^_^; some talk is fine, but what we've been doing is spamming, lol XD anyways, feel free to PM with any questions you have


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Are you getting close to being done with the request you already have?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh 
Yeah I Been Gone I Had To Go To This Vacation Camp At 6 To 8


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Dr.Jre32's request*


hey thanks for the bar i really love it thanks hey can the next one be animated pls.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 said:
			
		

> *Dr.Jre32's request*
> 
> 
> hey thanks for the bar i really love it thanks hey can the next one be animated pls.


which next one? 0_o well after i am done with the current requests, i will open up the requests again and you can request another one then ^_^
@Hatake: no unfortuantely, i am not close to finishing the requests, it may take a few more days 0_o i am really taking this time to rest. i've been doing the ubars almost everyday since i opened this thread and i need a break, sorry guys T_T


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Hatake Hesei Here It Is
according to 1up and the d3 development team


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey can i have that #1 team gai fan user bar


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Aznguy: Ok Is There A Request You Need Me To Do And Can I Have A Still Image Not Animated Request


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Sure Ill Share With Yeah But It Has To Be Ok WIth Aznguy


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok is it ok aznguy i give respect to aznguy


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, aznguys28.

Thank you, RLTTJM.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

i ment that if u can make a animated rock lee drunken master


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Twisted.Angel Your Request Is Almost Done Aznguy Is Adding The Text To It


----------



## Tuan (Aug 1, 2006)

RLTTJM i'm telling you if you keep double posting you are going to get this place closed! use the "edit button!" is there for a reason! and try not to spam. i know your only 10 but come on


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

sure you can use the team gai ubat Dr.Jre ^_^


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks aznguy i give respect


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 1, 2006)

Here The Link
Source.


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey thanks again


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Jre32 dun spam plz saying once again is good enuf u can always PM it, i'm not trying to offend u or insult u in anyway but i just dun want this place to be closed.Note:I would've PM him but i want other ppl here to noe so the mods won't close this thread down.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 1, 2006)

tjx for bringing that up Itachifire. ^_^ yes please do PM f you have any questions, because if a mod thinks we are spamming, then this thread is going to be closed  but still thx to those who have been understanding of what ever is happening in this thread, a great thx goes out to all of you  
anyways, i am posting to say i have not gotten very far in userbar making, the crossed ones are already done and the info. about its completion has been PM'ed to the respective requesters. I went to gym today to excercise and i am tired, i will make some userbars tomorrow. i should be fresh tomorrow after i watch Bleach


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Guys In A About 30 Mins To Go To Doctor Them I Be Back Within 30 Mins
Oh And Aznguy Have You Finished Neko-Kun's Userbar Yet


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

no, i haven't done neko-chans request yet. you can do that if you want. i will do this request then:
*you55207's request*


*Neko-kun's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I Failed At The Attempt To Make Neko Kuns Userbar So I'm Doing The None Animated 2 Userbars He Said That If We Can't Animate All Three Just Do Two And I Pmed It To Aznguy So He's Add Text


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

no problem RLTTJM i just finished Neko-kun's ubar. anyways, thx fo rthe help  now we only have a few more userbars to make ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep Hopefully We Get Them Done Before Tonight


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

ya ^_^ or we can save some for tomorrow, because one of the requests is a challenging one for me, let's just hope that i'll be able to do it ^^;


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 2, 2006)

Is It Uchiha Strike's?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Is It Uchiha Strike's?


no, it's fallen angel's ^^;

*Hokage Uchiha Itachi's requests* (the first one was a collab by me and RLTTJM)


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok. anzguy28 said I could post my request since I won't be on for the rest of today and probably won't be on tomorrow, so here it is.

1: Use this on the left side  with my avatar taking it's place when it flashes over and this on the right  and this picture taking it's place when it flashs over  and it saying KakashixHeisei

2: These together 
*Spoiler*: __ 



, , 


, and my avatar saying Team 10. Oh, and this one is a still one.

Thank y'all.


----------



## LooZeR (Aug 2, 2006)

y are you so sexy aznguy?


----------



## Tuan (Aug 2, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> no, it's fallen angel's ^^;


 eh..sorry..





> y are you so sexy aznguy?


NO SPAMMINGGGGGGGGGGG...........


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

Fall3n.AnG3L said:
			
		

> eh..sorry..
> NO SPAMMINGGGGGGGGGGG...........


that's ok fallen ^_^ hatake seems to be harder than yours 0_o lol XD but anyways, if i can do yours and hatake's that will be a great breakthrough for me ^^ because its hard animating like that in Adobe Photoshop >.<
@LooZeR: thank you for noticing my smexiness XD


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 2, 2006)

hey aznguy can i be th guy who post weird images here for ppl to enjoy?Since you got me hooked at makin stuff, since so many ppl are making userbars, i'll guess i'll make spoofed images


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 2, 2006)

sure go ahead Itahifire ^_^ i think we all will enjoy spoofy pictures every now and then


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 2, 2006)

wat is the best software to create sigs and avis


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 2, 2006)

Gimp 2.2
Photoshop CS2
Photoshop 9


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 3, 2006)

userbar request
text: Inuyasha Fan
stock: this


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 3, 2006)

ya please don't spam here guys >.< its ok to say a few things, but please PM the person you wan tto talk with ^_^

*Uchiha Strike's request*


----------



## samurai-nin (Aug 5, 2006)

can u make me a userbar that sais #1 fullmetal alchemist fan


here is the pic


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> whoa. I've seen a lot of people using the userbars that you made and I must say, I'm very impressed with the different kinds of userbars you make. either it's animated or still, I like it. I am hoping that you finish all of the requests you have. your userbars are cool.


thank you very much for the comment  well i hope i finish the userbars soon too, i've been really very busy now a days, and i hardly find any time to do the userbars T_T but i'll do my best to finish them. sorry guys T_T
thx to everyone who have been visiting here though, and thx to Hatake for reminding people that the requests are closed, i owe you one


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 8, 2006)

i am extremely sorry guys, i have been REALLY busy. and the userbar making has come to a screeching stop. i really need people to help around here, i can't keep on making the userbars all alone T_T


----------



## LooZeR (Aug 10, 2006)

o_0 she? holy okigbmhsykntbe wat the heck....(no comment)

Any ways i got fallen angel's bar.(itachi) its my first so it might be crappy if it is just say it cuz ill do better.

i am going to add text but if theres anything wrong or hate about it tell me and il ltry to fix. Once again im adding text so this is not the final version.


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Note:* I may start taking the requests again SOON, but it will only be for non animated ones. there were too many animated ubar requests and it's hard, believe me 0_o so ya expect the requests to be open soon ^_^


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey, aznguy. I'm just going to ask something: Is it ok to use the other userbars that others requested for you to make? Just curious. ^_^

And, if you'd be kind enough, can you please PM me how to make userbars or the tutorial on how to make userbars? I'm using Adobe Photoshop V 7, too. I'd like to try some my self on how to make these very interresting u-bars you make. Man, I've looked around this thread and you never cease to amaze me with the u-bars you make. XD


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 12, 2006)

Fallen Angel: well ya i am gonna start on the two userbars that are left soon ^_^ and Hatake: ya i will probably do yours too.
@Ciao: check your Pm and thx for the comment, also feel free to use the userbars that i have already made


----------



## murasex (Aug 13, 2006)

*If there is any more spam, this topic will be closed and de-stickied.*


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 15, 2006)

i am sorry that Murasaki had to do delete so many posts.
Please dont spam guys.
Anyways i am happy to announce that the userbar requests are open once again, but be sure to read the rules on teh first page though. 
Since the requests just opened today, all the requests made before today will not be counted. 
So then start requesting ^_^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 15, 2006)

Size: Default size
Text: Walter C. Dornez (leave out C. Dornex if it can't fit)
Color: Ahh..make it reddish-blackish background if you can..
Picture: 

thanks in advance!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Captain_Pip's request*


*Fall3n.AnG3L's request*


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 15, 2006)

Aznguy: And Ill Try To Do Some Normal Ones K    



Yeah Animated Request Like Fall3n_AnG3L's
Images:
Image1:

Image2:

Text: #1 Rock Lee Fan Threw Life And Death
Colors:Lime Green,Light Green,Green


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 15, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *Captain_Pip's request*
> 
> 
> *Fall3n.AnG3L's request*



Thanks dude!!! You rock my day! *Reps


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 15, 2006)

could u please make me one for the anime "This Ugly Yet Beautiful World"
preferrably with hikari in it(hikari=girl in my avvy/sig)

all it needs to say is ugly/beautiful fan


----------



## spanishsamurai (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd like a plain non-animated userbar using the following details:

Text: 4th division seated officer

Pic to use:


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dragon8, i am not familiar to the anime you requested for the userbar, can you please give me th stock ^_^
@Dragon8: i will not add your request to the front page until i get the picture, sorry ^^


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok. anzguy28 said I could post my request since I won't be on for the rest of today and probably won't be on tomorrow, so here it is.
1: Use this on the left side  with my avatar taking it's place when it flashes over and this on the right  and this picture taking it's place when it flashs over  and it saying KakashixHeisei
2: These together 
*Spoiler*: __ 



, , 


, and my avatar saying Team 10. Oh, and this one is a still one.
Thank y'all.


----------



## sadoku (Aug 16, 2006)

oooh, can I request one please?! 

I would like the userbar to say ".....sadoku....."
on the left with this picture---



And change to this---



with ".....sadoku....." on the right.

Do u understand?! So sorry, my english isnt so good! ^^ If u dony understand, feel free to ask!!!!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hatake, i didnt get the flashing part of your request 0_o
but i've i've added yours and sadoku's request in the front page ^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry if I'm kinda spamming requests...This shall be my last one for the month.

Size: Default size
Text: No-Life King 
Color: Dark colors like...Purple I guess
Picture: 

Ty dude! I will rep and cred for your amazing skill!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 16, 2006)

ok no prob, i'll add your request pip ^_^

*spanishsamurai's request*


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 16, 2006)

aznguy28: Like the one you did with my avatar and Kakashi that said Hatake Heisei.


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 16, 2006)

will that work...i really didnt have anything inparticular planned for it but i hope that this will help


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 17, 2006)

requests for azn!

1:
Pics: EB Games.com - Wii Version (take out ep: 03)
HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW
Text: Hostess: Renegade (If you dun use the logo put Radio Blue Hostess: Renegade) 
Maybe u can animate the images?

2:
Pics: EB Games.com - Wii Version (take out ep: 03)
Link removed
Text: Host: Reeses2150 (If you dun use the logo put Radio Blue Host: Reeses2150) 
Maybe u can animate the images?


3. 
Pic: EB Games.com - Wii Version (take out ep: 03)
Text: I Was A Guest On RB And All I Got Was This Stupid Userbar! >


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 17, 2006)

*all new requests is being added.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 17, 2006)

For future requesters, kindly indicate who you'd want to make your u-bar. It's either anzguy28 or me.

I'll be doing captin_pip's request, anzguy.


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 17, 2006)

hey Ciao if u made me one as well i could use that one on another forum if thats alright


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 17, 2006)

oh my bad i forgot to mention, i have added Ciao's name to the front page too. he is a new member added to the GFX'ers here ^_^ anyways, please respect his work too, and remember to give reps and credit to anyone who does the userbar.
and thx for taking Peps request Ciao. after u are dont i'll cross out the request


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 17, 2006)

cant wait till mines done!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 17, 2006)

@ *Captain_Pip*


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 17, 2006)

@ Anzguy: erm..I'm a she o_o
and no prob in helping you make u-bars

@ Dragon8

is that ok?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 17, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> @ *Captain_Pip*



hey, I didn't know another peron's works here. I know you can't do redos, but the face looks torn off XD 

Whatever. I waited patiently and got what I deserved so reps and cred to you


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> @ Anzguy: erm..I'm a she o_o
> and no prob in helping you make u-bars
> 
> @ Dragon8
> ...


lol, sorry my bad >.< i didnt know u were a girl  and great job, keep it up 
all finished requests have been striked out in the first page


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah its perfect for CB!!! i luv it


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah Me Ciao And The Owner Aznguy28 Work Here I Haven't Been Able To Do Any Because Of School But I Am Working On One


----------



## Saosin (Aug 18, 2006)

I have three requests for *azn*.

Picture: 'How I Live Now'  *or* Link removed
Text: #1 Kisame Fan
Colors: Dark blues

Picture: Link removed
Text: #1 Kankurou Fan
Colors: Dark purples

Picture: I did it, Zetsu-san!
Text: #1 Kiba Fan
Colors: Dark & light reds


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

*A Note to all the helpers:*
Please dont make the bars right away, first check the listings on teh first page, where most of the details of the userbar will be put, except for teh image if the requester has posted one. but the text to be put and all that are on the list. so please be sure do read that, thx ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Aznguy Don't I Help To


----------



## Atomix (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys, im going to be working here aswell too, me and azn have been discussing it over the past few days, anyway, just letting you all know!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

welcome to the team Atomix, and yes RLTTJM you help me, let me add both ur names in the front ^_^
*Hatake's request* (This was extremely hard to make o.o)


----------



## Atomix (Aug 18, 2006)

im on kami's request as we speak! dont worry guys, i got this one 

EDIT: i finished them in this order
1.
2.
3.
i hope you enjoy them as much as i enjoyed making them!!
btw, i noticed all the characters names start with k, its the kkk!!! o.0 (klu klux klan for yu ppl who have no idea what that is)


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

Atomix said:
			
		

> im on kami's request as we speak! dont worry guys, i got this one
> 
> EDIT: i finished them in this order
> 1.
> ...


nice job  i will PM the user that his bars are finished and cross out the request on the front page ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok I Got Better Because I Learned HOw TO Make The Back Ground TransParent(YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH)(And I Ready To Start Makeing Requests)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 18, 2006)

um...can i request a user bar? ^_^

text: Kizu
Color: Pink (sorry its such a sappy color...>_<)
stock:


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going to make Kizu's ^^

Edit//
*Kizu's Request*


*C+R*

Tell me if you want to change anything ^^


----------



## Saosin (Aug 18, 2006)

Atomix said:
			
		

> im on kami's request as we speak! dont worry guys, i got this one
> 
> EDIT: i finished them in this order
> 1.
> ...



Schweeeet!
Reps & Cred.
(:

And yeah, I noticed that too.
xD


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'm going to make Kizu's ^^
> 
> Edit//
> *Kizu's Request*
> ...


dang that was fast  great job ^_^ and also guys, PLEASE PM the users after their userbars are done, thats what i've been doing and i dont want to stop that. so please do.


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 18, 2006)

@ azn
lol. I was getting a hang of making these u-bars. I'll PM Kizu now ^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> @ azn
> lol. I was getting a hang of making these u-bars. I'll PM Kizu now ^^


lol kk ^_^ thx


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 19, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'm going to make Kizu's ^^
> 
> Edit//
> *Kizu's Request*
> ...



Wow!!! Thankyou soo muchhhh!! 

Uber reps!


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 19, 2006)

mind if i make a request?

text: all my friends are metalheads...

color: gray

image:


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 19, 2006)

a request when you get the time.
text: We'll Meet Again
Color: whatever looks balanced against the picture.
stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 









please notify me on finish so that I can rep you. <3


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll be doing *GoldenJoe's* and *TheHeroComplex's* if you guys don't mind ^^

Edit//
*@ GoldenJoe--*
Sorry, but the link's not working. Kindly fix the link so that I [[or one of the makes]] can make your userbar. Thanks 

*TheHeroComplex's Request--*


Cred+Rep

xD


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

K Ciao
I WOuld Have Done JOe's But The Picture Didn't Show Up On My Comp


----------



## Suzie (Aug 19, 2006)

Pic: 

Text: Eureka-Chan
Color: Black and Red (Possibly)


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 19, 2006)

Will be doing *Eureka-Chan's* too ^^

Edit//
*Eureka-Chan's Request*
Version 1::


Version 2::


I made 2 verions cause I had a hard time picking the colour 

*Cred+Rep*


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks dear. <3


----------



## Suzie (Aug 19, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> Will be doing *Eureka-Chan's* too ^^



Thankies ^^


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 19, 2006)

O_O oh sorry! here it is


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 19, 2006)

ok thx for making the bars Ciao-cham, i have added them to the front list and also striked them out too, for Joe's request lemme do it. i'll finish it right now.
as for the 2 other animated requests from before, i'll do them tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 19, 2006)

*GoldenJoe's Request--*


Hope that's ok.

*Cred+Rep*




*@ all the GFXers of this thread*
I hope you guys don't mind that I make most of the u-bar requests. If you do, just PM me about it and we'll settle things right ^^


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 19, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> *GoldenJoe's Request--*
> 
> 
> Hope that's ok.
> ...


i was about to do his request  oh well XD i'll do the animated ones tomorrow then, i am tired right now T_T


----------



## Valesco (Aug 20, 2006)

yo aznguy! prim8 from BF here!

if you need extra help with this, pm me!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 20, 2006)

new update guys: since i couldn't fit all of the userbar examples for each GFX'er in this thread, i have made a userbar showcase showing the example of userbars of each GFX'ers. it can be found on teh first page, it's still not completed yet, but do take a look ^_^
*@also one more news guys, Prim8 will be a guest helper here, meaning he will pop in from time to time and make some userbars for the reqesters.*
*Also: PLEASE PLEASE remember to read the first page, cause i usually post the details of the request and name os requester there. if the request was made, and i failed to post the name and all i will do so even if the request was done  and remember to PM the requesters after u finish making their bars*


----------



## hinita_chazzie (Aug 20, 2006)

*can i have one?*

excuse me...are u still doing those bars? if you are plz could you make me one...

who?: pudding from tokyo mew mew & hinita from naruto

bg: yellow

text: pudding + hinita fc


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll try and do yours, Hinita_chazzie ^^

Edit//
*Hinita_Chazzie's Request*


Hope that's ok 

*Cred+Rep*


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

YO plz one for me here the renders YEAY its Muhammad Ali the greatest:



animated or not i leave it to you 
the text should be: Muhammad Ali or Muhammad Ali The Greatest
i'm ready for more than one if you want 
THX very much


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be doing yours, Akatsuki Bozz 

Edit//
*Akatuki Bozz's request--*


blah. Sorry about the message. My computer was being a looser and didn't show the images 

*Cred+Rep*


----------



## hinita_chazzie (Aug 20, 2006)

*thanks! ^-^*

thank you for the wonderful banner and i might ask for another one soon...well...in about a....actually.....plz could u do me another one...if you could i would double my respest to you AND i would do anything...

plz pretty plz:

who: pucca & garu from "pucca"

colour: red

text: funny pucca FC



ARIGATOU! *srry*


----------



## Valesco (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope this is okay...

I can do just RED background if you want


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 20, 2006)

Sure thing, Prim8


----------



## hinita_chazzie (Aug 20, 2006)

*thx u 2! ^-^*

wow! thanks...um...prime8 it's sooo cool (u two are) i'll try to add the pionts or summin'


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'll be doing yours, Akatsuki Bozz
> 
> Edit//
> *Akatuki Bozz's request--*
> ...



that one rules but the colors are a bit too grey 

an animated one wold be cool which shows muhammad ali vs. sonny liston 
it goes from down site where sonny liston is and then it goes slowly up and shows muahammal ali

thank you very much for your work  it looks good


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

YEAY double post rules RLTTJM


----------



## Dr.Jre32 (Aug 20, 2006)

aww man rttm u double posted ................................ but who cares


----------



## Valesco (Aug 20, 2006)

who's Shirou?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 20, 2006)

i can't seem to get my butt up to make the 2 ubar requests from day before ysterday o.o i am either too lazy, or i am too lazy -.-
anyways great job guys, keep it up


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 20, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> welcome to the team Atomix, and yes RLTTJM you help me, let me add both ur names in the front ^_^
> *Hatake's request* (This was extremely hard to make o.o)



Um... I didn't mean it like how you made it. The Team 10 one was suppose to be a different user bar and it wasn't suppose to move or anything. I was trying to get the younger Kakashi and younger Heisei to flash over to my avatar and the older Kakashi picture I gave you. Can you please redo this one? If possible have it done by tomorrow because tomorrow is my last day on the internet.


----------



## Atomix (Aug 20, 2006)

are you using the right font? its supposed to be  and if it is the right font, it needs to be size 10, good job other than that though RLTTJM


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 21, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ok I Made Userbar's For Everyone And Illl Delete Those Post's
> Aznguy's
> 
> Ciao's
> ...


nice, very nice. not bad at all. i must say that you have greatly improved RLTTJM, impressive 
and thx for making us the bars


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 21, 2006)

Atomix said:
			
		

> are you using the right font? its supposed to be  and if it is the right font, it needs to be size 10, good job other than that though RLTTJM


My Comp Dosen't Let Me Download It I Made The Font With The Pencil tool


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 21, 2006)

hi guys, how u doing?.I see RLTTJM start to make some userbars ^^


----------



## Atomix (Aug 22, 2006)

wow... we have had loads of requests lately... i dont know how we're keeping up -_-


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 22, 2006)

Ack. Please, no spam. Murasaki might de-stick this thread -_-


----------



## GoldenJoe (Aug 22, 2006)

hey guys i have one more request

text: GoldenJoe

color: blue

image:


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 22, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ said:
			
		

> hi guys, how u doing?.I see RLTTJM start to make some userbars ^^


yo --Itachi, long time no see  anyways wea re doing fine, a lot of requests though 
@and i will do the animated ubars today, i can't be lazy everyday o.o also Joe's request has been added to the front page


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 22, 2006)

allright,i could try to help but u know  i try to make some userbars but they always fuked up, damn thats so sad


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok I Now Make Animated Userbars Too


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 22, 2006)

thats harder than normal ones, i cant even  combine 2 pictures together lol.could u plz send me tutorial link?


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 22, 2006)

animated bar
text: KING TIM DUNCAN
colors: Silver and black
pic:


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 22, 2006)

I Call Mansewerz


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok I Finished Mansewer's Reuqest 
And Some Other's

Mansewerz

Aznguy's

Ciao's

Atomix's


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 22, 2006)

hey RLttjm how u make text?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 22, 2006)

oh RLTTJM! very nice, great improvement. nice animated avatars too


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 23, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> oh RLTTJM! very nice, great improvement. nice animated avatars too


Thanks But Avatar Made By Moondoggie


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 23, 2006)

_--Itachi--_ said:
			
		

> hey RLttjm how u make text?


I Make It Myself With The Pencil Tool


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 23, 2006)

hey guys heres my 1st and 2nd animated userbar


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

Text: Save Rukia!
Color: Your choice
Image:An AMA condemnment on coercive treatment methods on sexual orientation.

plznthxreps2


----------



## Atomix (Aug 24, 2006)

i got it, your request will be done shortly

EDIT: here you are 
i hope you like it, if not ill re-do it =P


----------



## Rori (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd like to request please.

Bleach userbar:

*Image:* 
*Text:* Bleach Fan
*Color:* I don't mind, a bit of blue?

Hope the image is ok. I'll leave the rest to you.


----------



## The Venom (Aug 24, 2006)

Can i request one ^^
Text: Team 7 Fan
Stock: Havnt got :\ Sorry.. Maybe just Team 7?

Thanks =D

Colours: Anything you fell like!

Thanks.


----------



## Atomix (Aug 24, 2006)

alright, ill get right on those!

@gfxers: if you guys feel im doing all the requests dont like that, just tell me


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

Atomix said:
			
		

> i got it, your request will be done shortly
> 
> EDIT: here you are
> i hope you like it, if not ill re-do it =P



nice!...........!


----------



## Atomix (Aug 24, 2006)

@Kaori 
@The Venom 

all requests have been filled


----------



## Rori (Aug 24, 2006)

Beautiful, thanks very much. 

Cred & rep.


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'd like to request a userbar, please.  

Text: inside his heart 
Text color: black
Images: 
--> First pic: 
(Could you somehow include the eyes, a little bit of the pen, and the ink from the first picture... And a fading out facial expression of the second picture in the background.)

Colors: hm... light blue... light purple...grey...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

hey Atomix i got a question is aznguy and RLTTJM take a brake?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 24, 2006)

No I'm Doing Some Request Right Now


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

oh u bussy ,cuz i send posts and no1 answer if u want i can help i finaly get how make animated userbars ^^


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey _--Itachi--_ Aznguy28 Hasn't Been On Lately So Prim8 Or Ciao Can Help Yeah


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

whats "Prim8 or Ciao"?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 24, 2006)

The GFXer's Of This Thread


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

still dont get it. Do u want me help?


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

i think no


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

Animation User bar plz! 
Text: Orihime World Wonder
Image:

Colors:Your choice

Only Orihime please and thx!

Cred and rep

Sorry this was suppose to be with the other post i did today...But computer acted up...


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 24, 2006)

sorry i haven't been on lately. anyways, i have to do the naimated ones from before don't i? o.o well anyways keep up the good work guys. and --Itachi: please don't double post. and as for questions, use the PM if it's a short question. ^_^
@--Itachi: u can help out, IF u get the proper text ^_^
and also in the front page i have run out of space to add the requests, so i am going to make another thread for it >.<


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> sorry i haven't been on lately. anyways, i have to do the naimated ones from before don't i? o.o well anyways keep up the good work guys. and --Itachi: please don't double post. and as for questions, use the PM if it's a short question. ^_^


so are you gonna do my request?!?!WOW! HONORED!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 24, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> so are you gonna do my request?!?!WOW! HONORED!


lol sure ok i'll do it ^_^ just gimme a few minutes, i have to make a new thread first 
EDIT: Actually, i just deleted some requests in the front page to make room, for more, although i didn't want to do that, i had too....now give me a hug, i am sad


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

how i can get proper text?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 24, 2006)

Itachi: go to 

*GoldenJoe's request*


*Orihime_WorldWonder's request*


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 24, 2006)

i alredy was there, i type my text but i cant download it


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> lol sure ok i'll do it ^_^ just gimme a few minutes, i have to make a new thread first
> EDIT: Actually, i just deleted some requests in the front page to make room, for more, although i didn't want to do that, i had too....now give me a hug, i am sad


believe it?


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be doing *Mamamia's* since no one seemed to do her's/his' ^^

I was busy with school >.>

Edit//
*Mamamia's Request--*


*To all requestors, don't forget to Credit+Rep the one who made your userbar [[it's on the first page, rules]]*


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'll be doing *Mamamia's* since no one seemed to do her's/his' ^^
> 
> I was busy with school >.>


kk  glad to see ya Ciao 
@--Itachi: i don't know why it isn't working for you. ask RLTTJM, it didnt work for him either, he worked it out though, so PM him ^_^


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

i see my name is scratched out but i dont see anyone posting the userbar


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

i still await mine from azn @.@


----------



## Azurite (Aug 24, 2006)

i think mine will be here tomorrow and your too Shirou-chan... cuz he/she is off


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 24, 2006)

Text: Itachi x Ino Fan
Stock: 


Thanks in advance! ^__^


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 24, 2006)

I'll be doing yours too, *enchantingmarshie18* ^_^

Edit//
*enchantingmarshie18's request--*

--I didn't use the images you provided because of the cropping that you did. It would have been better if you just left the images as is  Furthermore, I hope this is ok 

*Credit+Rep*


----------



## Teru♥ (Aug 25, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'll be doing yours too, *enchantingmarshie18* ^_^
> 
> Edit//
> *enchantingmarshie18's request--*
> ...



Omg thank you Ciao! Okay I'll credit and rep you up!

Thank you so much! It's so lovely! ^__^


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 25, 2006)

Ciao said:
			
		

> I'll be doing *Mamamia's* since no one seemed to do her's/his' ^^
> 
> I was busy with school >.>
> 
> ...


 Thank you !!! I really really love it.  

cred + rep + e-


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> Itachi: go to
> 
> *GoldenJoe's request*
> 
> ...


but i thought it was gonna be an animated one  sorry if this is too much..


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Animation User bar plz!
> Text: Orihime World Wonder
> Image:
> 
> ...


sorry, but can you change it into an animation bar? plz n thx


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 25, 2006)

*@ Orihime_WorldWonder*
Maybe azn just forgot to animate yours but please, just edit your posts into one as to not make the post count more. It would be hard to look after all the number of page if you keep on reposting what you want in your userbar.

Edit your posts [[if you don't mind]] and then include your u-bar complaint, repost etc. into one post only. I hope you don't mind


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry, my computer had a virus and i quickly put both in on accident


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 25, 2006)

oh crap o.o Sorry shirou-chan, i'll do urs soon ^^;
@Orihime: it was an animation request? sorry i didnt see, i'll redo it ^_^


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

oo thanks alot!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 25, 2006)

no prob, orihime, glad u liked it 

*Shirou-chan's requests*


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2006)

1. Text : Sakura <3 on the left my name Wings on the right of the bar
bg : Pinkish
image : an sakura image


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 25, 2006)

Could u take off ep. 04 on the last one? BESIDES THAT *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Azurite (Aug 25, 2006)

Since i request yesterday, meaning i could request today right?

Image:
Color: you theme
Text:Ichigos Perfect Match

Animation plz! and could you put Ichigo and Orihime only in it? cred!


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 25, 2006)

* All new requests added to the front page. 
@Shirou-chan: ok i will redo urs soon and PM it to you ^_^


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 25, 2006)

Orihime: there are a few other that know how to do the animated ones, but if u want me to do it, then ok i'll do it ^_^

*sadoku's requests* (this request from quite a long time ago)


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll do *Wing's* request.

Edit//
*Wing's Request--*


_*Credit+Rep*_


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2006)

thx  u man u rock


----------



## _--Itachi--_ (Aug 26, 2006)

Ciao how u make text like that?


----------



## Azurite (Aug 26, 2006)

EDIT //
just wondering is this how to make a userbar? 



two userbars i made and have no idea how to make a real one


----------



## Pineapple Nutty (Aug 26, 2006)

Pic: naruto pic!
Text: Sorbet Rush
Colour: Any colour you like!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 26, 2006)

rawr,changing request!

Stock:
I want the picture of Link where he's saying "Sure,just let me find some more rupee's and I'll be right back"but I dont want the words in it,just the picture,also I'd like it to be animated ^^

Texth yea,I rule

I didnt make the picture,I just like it ^^
All art credit goes to VGCats.com


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Aug 26, 2006)

Can you make me one, of the image where zabuzas laying beside haku and hes touching her face, manga or episode, doesnt matter, with Dances-of-shadows in the right bottom corner. please?


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 26, 2006)

all new requests added to the front page. ^_^
*@ORIHIME:* not bad, those bars are pretty good, although they do need some work. u just need to practice more 
and the length is a little bit too long, this is the specifications u need to follow:
350x19 pixels


----------



## samurai-nin (Aug 26, 2006)

i want a moving u-bar
stock:



_*plz and thx*_


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll do *Pineapple Nutty's* request. Will be editing this post after it's finished.

_I don't do animated userbars, just to let you peeps know._

*Pineapple Nutty's request*


lalalallalaaaa xDD

_*Cred+Rep*_ xD


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

Also,could the width be 400,same width as my sig?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 28, 2006)

Ill Do's Anbu Yuffie's Request When I Get Back From School


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 28, 2006)

*All new requests added to the front page


----------



## Azurite (Aug 28, 2006)

so besides anzguy, no one knoes animation?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 28, 2006)

I Do Too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 28, 2006)

request plz

pic: 

text: #1 Shizune Fan

animated plz but it really doesn't matter, its up to u


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 28, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ill Do's Anbu Yuffie's Request When I Get Back From School


Ya back from school yet xD
Sorry,I'm anxious!
These userbars are awesome!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 29, 2006)

burn_bern said:
			
		

> request plz
> 
> pic:
> 
> ...


 
I'll do this one. Later when I get home cause I'm in school right now and they don't have any graphic making program which really sucks because the school is the best school here in our place and they can't even provide with the damn program.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Ill Do's Anbu Yuffie's Request When I Get Back From School


Still waiting on my userbar...You said you were going to do it once you got back from school.
Wasnt that yesterday?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 29, 2006)

Anbu Yuffie's Request It Was So  Hard To Make


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Aug 29, 2006)

Sweet Thanks!
*reps*


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a request 

here

(use the guy in the top left of the pic) ^^

*text:* D.Gray-man Pimping Project
*background:* eh...something black/white I guess.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 29, 2006)

hey if its alright can i reqeust one? if so here is my request^^

Text:Link
background:greenish
stock:will u make it animated? 
i want this one first

then this one last


----------



## Anbu Haru (Aug 30, 2006)

i would like a  user bar plz with these pics on it 

Link removed 

Link removed 

text- Sasuke Uchiha  
back round-blueish blackish 


thx if u can plz make me 1 it would be nice


----------



## Atomix (Aug 30, 2006)

ok i got Sasuke_Haruno and Linali Lee on my list, sorry kibaXhinata, i cant do animation, maybe aznguy will do it? maybe rlttjm? i dont know

@this post will be edited with the requests

@linali lee 
@Sasuke_Haruno


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Atomix. ^^

/rep and huggles


----------



## Anbu Haru (Aug 30, 2006)

hey thx atmix ur awesum


----------



## Anbu Haru (Aug 30, 2006)

i would like a couple more user bars made the first 1 i want these on it Oro punched him and was still fine. that and this on it Oro punched him and was still fine. also i want the colors to be orange and yellow with the words Naruto Uzumaki  plz also i would like another 1 made with this pic Oro punched him and was still fine. with the colors to be pink and whitish and the words to be Sakura Haruno plz and thx in advance


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 30, 2006)

*All requests have been added to the front page.
As for me, i will do some of the old remaining requests and then get to these new ones 
*Note to the GFX'ers: There are some requests left int eh previous pages (check the front page for the list) can u please do them first before u do the new ones? thx, i'd really appreciate that. and as for KibaxHinata's request, i'd like to do them myself because he is a really good friend of mine and this is the first time he is requesting, thx again to all who have been helping out ^_^*


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 30, 2006)

wondering if I can help out? I can do some animation but id rly like to help, an example of my work is here


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 30, 2006)

^Looks pretty good imo. 

Oh and I got another request 

Wazza?

(if possible can you please use the rose-haired guy, the blonde and the black-haired women?)

*size:* 350x19
*text:* Fairy Tail
*background:* hmm..something blue-ish (like an ocean) I guess


----------



## Rori (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, here again. XD

Stock: 
Text: Shunsui Kyouraku
Colors: Pinkish colors, please.

For anyone! Seeing as there's more GFX'ers now, I think.

oh, and on a random note, I hope people don't mind me using them on another forum I visit. >_<


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 30, 2006)

i call kibaxhinata's request(Yes I Love Link And Zelda Espically they're games)

EDIT//This Was My First Flippy Animation So Here It Is Tell Me If You Want Another


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 30, 2006)

*RLTTJM: If u didnt read my post above, i had called kibaxhinata's ubar before u had, but u went ahead and made it, so i'll let it go for now. but next time please be sure to actually read the notes i make.*
*New requests added.
@Shirou-chan: that is a great ubar, u are in ^_^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 30, 2006)

well aznguy u can do it casue it says this image has been removed so u can do it


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 30, 2006)

I got Kaori's


----------



## aznguy28 (Aug 30, 2006)

Kiba: ok i'll do urs ^_^ 
@Shirou: kk after u do kaori's please PM her ^_^


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Aug 30, 2006)

oh thanks much buddy cant wait


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 30, 2006)

Kaori said:
			
		

> Well, here again. XD
> 
> Stock:
> Text: Shunsui Kyouraku
> ...





I hope u like it! ^^


----------



## 4th Mizukage (Aug 31, 2006)

Can i help this is a sample of my work


----------



## Stormshadow (Aug 31, 2006)

Stock: 
Text: Stormshadow
Colors: Something dark to contrast


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 31, 2006)

I call stormshadows

EDIT: Here u are!


----------



## Shirozaki (Aug 31, 2006)

burn_bern said:
			
		

> request plz
> 
> pic:
> 
> ...



I'm terribly sorry for the long wait. I had to deal with school -.-

I made 2 versions.


--tried with a different type of text that's usually on userbars


--normal text on userbars.

Hope that's ok.

//Credit+Rep


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 1, 2006)

*ANNOUNCEMENT:* All userbar requests are closed for today, we GFX'ers need time to finish the current ones that we already have. Sorry for the inconvinience.
Therefore, all requests made after this announcement will be ignored, once again i apologise, and thank you all for your cooperation ^_^ The requests will open soon after we are done with the remaining requests 

*To GFX'ers:* Please tryo to do the requests that remain in the first page. I will be working on some too, and remember to PM the user after their userbars are finished


----------



## Atomix (Sep 1, 2006)

sorry i havent been around guys, my internet and my mouse have been acting up, anyway, im on some of those requests!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Sep 1, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I'm terribly sorry for the long wait. I had to deal with school -.-
> 
> I made 2 versions.
> 
> ...



omg thnx i likey teh first one.

thnx again! (reps u)


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 1, 2006)

*KibaXHinata's request*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 1, 2006)

Is it too late to change my request?
Because I want my whole theme to be Alphonse Elric,soooo.

Stock:
Text:"The only one."
Size:It doesnt matter to me.
Type:Whichever.
Other: Since the pictures pretty dull,you could add some color to it.

Thanks in advance!

Whooops,I forgot that requests were closed O_O;
I just wanted to change my request.Sorry .__.;


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 1, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Is it too late to change my request?
> Because I want my whole theme to be Alphonse Elric,soooo.
> 
> Stock:
> ...


ill take it


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 2, 2006)

oh thanks much buddy i loves it


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 3, 2006)

Sasuke_Haruno said:
			
		

> i would like a couple more user bars made the first 1 i want these on it NHK Volume 1 that and this on it NHK Volume 1 also i want the colors to be orange and yellow with the words Naruto Uzumaki  plz also i would like another 1 made with this pic NHK Volume 1 with the colors to be pink and whitish and the words to be Sakura Haruno plz and thx in advance




i got Sasuke_Haruno

EDIT: ur links were broken but lucky I saved one before hand, but the others I went ahead and did ur userbars with different pics of the character.... if u dun like it I'll be happy to redo em, if u do like, YAY!


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 3, 2006)

could i get one with Zetsu in it...all it needs to say is Dragon8...and as long as its colored i dont have any specifics...well could u make the background darkgreen/black??? 

and i dont care who makes it...


----------



## Azurite (Sep 3, 2006)

Could i get one with a hot sakura image in it?
Sizeefault
Colors:Your choice
Other: any one can take this request


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 3, 2006)

Anbu_Yuffie's Request(I SPiced Up The Image Cuz As You Said It Looked Dull)


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 3, 2006)

SANKYUU!!! <3333
REPS!!


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 3, 2006)

Oww's Request Is Done
Here It Is


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Linali Lee's request*


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 3, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> *Linali Lee's request*



Thank  you sooo much. 

_*reps* ^^_


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 3, 2006)

Linali Lee said:
			
		

> Thank  you sooo much.
> 
> _*reps* ^^_


i am glad u liked it  and thx for the rep


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 3, 2006)

aznguy!!! u wanna make mine??? ive been very pleased with ur work???


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 3, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> aznguy!!! u wanna make mine??? ive been very pleased with ur work???


sure i do your request, but not today though, i am about go to sleep


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 3, 2006)

tomorrow then!!! yayz!!!


----------



## Anbu Haru (Sep 3, 2006)

i would like a user bar with the words ino yamanaka on it with this pic and colors will be light blue and yellow  with this pic plz Kakashi from Zabuza fight


----------



## Lightning (Sep 3, 2006)

Sasuke_Haruno said:
			
		

> i would like a user bar with the words ino yamanaka on it with this pic and colors will be light blue and yellow  with this pic plz Kakashi from Zabuza fight



ill take it, itll be done soon

EDIT: just finished it, hope you like it!



V2(added the white curve)


reps and creds please


----------



## Anbu Haru (Sep 4, 2006)

thx byakugansan i like them both


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 4, 2006)

GFX'ers: there are two requests no. 125 and 126 unattended. could someone make those please?
and also my school starts tomorrow so i might not be as active as before, i will however be making some ubars in my spare time ^_^ 
and great job Byakugan, nice work


----------



## Lightning (Sep 4, 2006)

Dances-of-Shadows said:
			
		

> Can you make me one, of the image where zabuzas laying beside haku and hes touching her face, manga or episode, doesnt matter, with Dances-of-shadows in the right bottom corner. please?



if you provide a stock, ill take care of it 

EDIT its done, i dont think theres a stock of this picture with good quality but i tried. anyways here ya go, hope you like it!


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 4, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> if you provide a stock, ill take care of it
> 
> EDIT its done, i dont think theres a stock of this picture with good quality but i tried. anyways here ya go, hope you like it!


good work byakugan  
now i can finally cross out the request, it did bother me to not be able to have crossed out the old requests ^^;
@also i hope u have PM'ed the user that his/her ubar is finished ^_^


----------



## Lightning (Sep 4, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> good work byakugan
> now i can finally cross out the request, it did bother me to not be able to have crossed out the old requests ^^;
> @also i hope u have PM'ed the user that his/her ubar is finished ^_^



thanks, don't worry i did , i no the routine


----------



## Valesco (Sep 5, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> could i get one with Zetsu in it...all it needs to say is Dragon8...and as long as its colored i dont have any specifics...well could u make the background darkgreen/black???
> 
> and i dont care who makes it...







please save it to your own server coz I'll be cleaning my Photobucket this weekend.


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 5, 2006)

THANX PRIM!!!!


----------



## Valesco (Sep 5, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder request:
if you want a non-animated one just let me know


----------



## Atomix (Sep 6, 2006)

ok guys again, im sorry i havent been around, my mouse broke and i cant do anything without a mouse! but now im back with avengance! i will take the next un-animated request!


----------



## Azurite (Sep 6, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Orihime_WorldWonder request:
> if you want a non-animated one just let me know


i love it! cred and rep!


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 6, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Orihime_WorldWonder request:
> if you want a non-animated one just let me know


I ALready Did That Request


----------



## Valesco (Sep 7, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> I ALready Did That Request



*hits self*  

argh, I'm SO sorry! 

I didn't see it 

gomenasai


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 8, 2006)

?AnyonE HerE?


----------



## Seany (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool i'll take one =)

Text: Sasuke fan
Stock: 
Colour: Red


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Cool i'll take one =)
> 
> Text: Sasuke fan
> Stock:
> Colour: Red


Ill Take It


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 8, 2006)

Cartoons Request


----------



## Seany (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool thanks alot!  its great. Only problem is you put a *z* in Sasuke , is it possible to correct?


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 9, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Cool thanks alot!  its great. Only problem is you put a *z* in Sasuke , is it possible to correct?


Yeah Ill Edit This Post When Done

Edit//Cartoon's Request


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone would like to do a userbar request or me, of Tsunade. Pictures below, but I just want Tsunade in it not the hokage. Make it any color contrast you want, just be creative, it would be cool if you guys could animate it, but if not its mmkay. and as for text, put Tsunade Fan anywhere on it.


----------



## Seany (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice work RLTTJM , thanks =)

*reps*


----------



## Atomix (Sep 9, 2006)

um i will take the tsunade one, but 1 question, which one is tsunade?! X_X;
EDIT: i googled it and figured it out


post will be edited when userbar is done

userbar finished 
if you dont like it, i can fix it, but i can't animate things, im working on that, but iits not easy


----------



## Atomix (Sep 12, 2006)

ok guys, sorry for the double post, but im afraid i have to step down from my position, for starters my computer is WAY messed up, and i cant make userbars w/o a mouse, so im stuck there, and i just have alot of other stuff goin on, but mainly, we have alot of talented gfxers here, and not enough requests to match the number of gfxers here, so i am hereby stepping down, i don't think its fair that i fill a request for someone and its O.K. but some of the other gfxers would do AWESOME, there are a few other gfxers that are in my position aswell but they can stick around and learn stuff, alright well, in the words of the FAMOUS FFX2 sphere hunter, leblanc, "This is goodbye loves!"


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 12, 2006)

Atomix said:
			
		

> ok guys, sorry for the double post, but im afraid i have to step down from my position, for starters my computer is WAY messed up, and i cant make userbars w/o a mouse, so im stuck there, and i just have alot of other stuff goin on, but mainly, we have alot of talented gfxers here, and not enough requests to match the number of gfxers here, so i am hereby stepping down, i don't think its fair that i fill a request for someone and its O.K. but some of the other gfxers would do AWESOME, there are a few other gfxers that are in my position aswell but they can stick around and learn stuff, alright well, in the words of the FAMOUS FFX2 sphere hunter, leblanc, "This is goodbye loves!"


honestly speaking, that is sad to hear, but we were glad to have had you around to help us out  
please feel free to pop in here anytime you wish


----------



## Azurite (Sep 12, 2006)

just wonderin, is the font for user bars visitor?


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 12, 2006)

could i have a ubar made? it needs to say"Smexy Trannies" on one side and "N0s" on the opposite side. and could someone get an ecchi pic for it? n0s said he didnt care wut pic as long as it was ecchi...hes from another forum so im putting his order in for him...


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 13, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> could i have a ubar made? it needs to say"Smexy Trannies" on one side and "N0s" on the opposite side. and could someone get an ecchi pic for it? n0s said he didnt care wut pic as long as it was ecchi...hes from another forum so im putting his order in for him...


ecchi???????????????????????


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 13, 2006)

yes ecchi...i know its strange...but thats n0s for ya....


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok I Got A Request

Image:

Text:Eggs
Color:Yellow And White


----------



## Cero (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, ive created a clan in Metroid Prime Hunters. And i need a banner for it. Thanks 

Stock:


Text: Space Cowboys Clan
Color: Purple & Red


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 18, 2006)

RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Well, ive created a clan in Metroid Prime Hunters. And i need a banner for it. Thanks
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


The Pic Has A Box With An x In It


----------



## Cero (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats odd...well im going to upload it through image shack


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 18, 2006)

K Finished It Hope You Like


----------



## Cero (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks but, if you could do a small adjustment, i love everything exept the bg, its pink xD

Can you change it to a purple and black theme? Thanks


----------



## Hagen (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a request:

Stock:this
Text: Kimimaro Kills
Color: dark red
Rep+cred, thanx in advance.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 19, 2006)

Ill do *Locard's*


----------



## Calza (Sep 19, 2006)

Userbar request :
Image - 
Text - "Tifa" and my name somewhere
Colour - Don't mind


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 19, 2006)

kk all new requests are added to the front page ^_^


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 19, 2006)

RagingNinja Request
I Made 2 Versions
V1

V2


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 20, 2006)

i have a request...

image-Link removed
i only want the sasuke in it though...
text"Chibi fc" and "Dragon8"
color-dont care...


----------



## Megaman21 (Sep 21, 2006)

text-Ichigo Fan 

stock_any ichigo stock up to you 

color- something that matches

#2 


text-Itachi fan

Stock-prefferebly one with a sharingan showing

color-You pick


----------



## Anbu Haru (Sep 21, 2006)

can u plz make me a u-bar  with these two stock stock also  text Sasuke Haruno and can it be animated plz?   also backround colors ur choice lol


----------



## Valesco (Sep 22, 2006)

Megaman's requests:


----------



## Shiro (Sep 22, 2006)

Can you make me one with MasterLee and a pic of rock lee:

Can you make it skinny.


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 22, 2006)

nice work prim8 
i will get Sasuke_Haruno's request ^_^


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

*@ Locard*


I'll do Dragon8's request next


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

*@ Dragon8* - that was a pretty cool pic xDD


Then, *Calza's* request 

@ anzguy
can you PM the people whom I make their requests? =/


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

*@ Calza* - made it in a jiffy xD


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 23, 2006)

think u could handle my other request as well? its on the first page...been waiting a while for it


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 23, 2006)

good job Zaki ^_^
and ok i'll pm them 

*Sasuke_Haruno's request*


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ Locard*
> 
> I'll do Dragon8's request next


Great work! Thanks Zaki, i'll rep you tomorrow cause i cant give you rep twice in a day (you made my avatar too  )


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

@ Dragon8
I'll see what I can do

@ anzguy
thaks!

@ locard
no prob. xDD

I  think I'll do more requests that are on teh 1st page.


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 23, 2006)

*Stock:* Link removed (Sorry if the image is so huge)

*Text:* Roy Mustang

*Colors:* Black and blue.

Reps + credit will be given, of course.


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

*@ Dragon8*
I couldn't understand your other request. Kindly re-request it and provide the information needed and provide the image. If you do that, I'll do your request.

*@ RLTTMJ*


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll do *Arashi Kazama's* request.

Edit//


That image was 'effing big it took time to download! xDD

*People, please don't provide wallpaper-like images.*


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 23, 2006)

can i get a ubar?

text- 11th division member
picture- anything with kenpachi and yachiru
background-dont care


----------



## Anbu Haru (Sep 23, 2006)

thx aznguy28 for u-bar reps and cred


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll do yours, *Dragon8*

But please, *DON'T DOUBLE POST*! Delete the other post, please.

Edit//
*Dragon8's request~*


Cred+Rep


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 23, 2006)

i repped u earlier today...so when i can i will


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> I'll do *Arashi Kazama's* request.
> 
> Edit//
> 
> ...



Crap, sorry for the trouble. XD

Thanks for the ubar. *Reps + credit*


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 24, 2006)

thx for credit and rep sasuke ^_^
@Zaki: great works!! u are really improving


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 24, 2006)

as for my unfinished request, n0s has provided me a pic for his ecchi ubar
here it is


----------



## Cero (Sep 24, 2006)

I apoloigize for my late reply, thank you aznguy for notifying me, and RTTJM for doing my request.


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Dragon8's request*


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

*Stock:* stock (It's not huge this time XD)

*Text:* Uchiha Sasuke

*Color:* Dark red and black


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 24, 2006)

i wants me one i havent gotten one in a while ok here goes 


oh i wnats aznguy28 to do it

pic:stock i wnat that one first then this one next yes i want it animated stock
colors:
text:i want it to say larxene first then i want it to say marluxia when it shows them


----------



## Soul Vibe (Sep 24, 2006)

text: The Espada FC
stock: stock
colors: darkish? tannish? up to the maker i guess.

if you can, to make the whole thing fit, zoom from back to front, starting with Yammy and Bugface and ending with Ulquiorra and Grimmjow

thanks in advance!


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Gatsuuga's request*


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 24, 2006)

oh thank you i love it^^


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 24, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> as for my unfinished request, n0s has provided me a pic for his ecchi ubar
> here it is


I'm Not Allowed To Do Pictures Like That On The Comp Espically When I AM Ony 10


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> I'm Not Allowed To Do Pictures Like That On The Comp Espically When I AM Ony 10



I don't think you need to worry about that, since aznguy already took care of it. XD


----------



## RLTTJM (Sep 24, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ Dragon8*
> I couldn't understand your other request. Kindly re-request it and provide the information needed and provide the image. If you do that, I'll do your request.
> 
> *@ RLTTMJ*


Cred Plus Rep


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 24, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> I'm Not Allowed To Do Pictures Like That On The Comp Espically When I AM Ony 10


ya dont worry man, let the perv. king of the thread (me xD) do such ubar requests xD
i am 15 so it doesn't really matter


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 24, 2006)

*hails aznguy* 

text-Akatsuki Fan
pic-wutever
background-black preferrably

and i got another one if thats okay...

text-Temari Fan
pic-something hawt
background-yellow or purple...wutever goes best with the pic...


----------



## Megaman21 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey i would like 1 more userbar request 
Here's the stock

Text FLCL Fan
Color-Whatevers good


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> *hails aznguy*
> 
> text-Akatsuki Fan
> pic-wutever
> ...



Aren't you only supposed to make one request per day? If not.. *Is ready to request 3 per day* XD


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 24, 2006)

well i just wont request one tomorrow then...


----------



## aznguy28 (Sep 24, 2006)

just as arashi said, only one request per day guys >.>
but i'll let it slip for today dragon ^_^
cuase if ppl request like 4 ubars and say they wont request for 4 days, it's still a lotta work for us >.>
but as i said, it is okay for today ^_^


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 24, 2006)

*hails aznguy* U ROCK!!! Thankyou!!!


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Sep 24, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> just as arashi said, only one request per day guys >.>
> but i'll let it slip for today dragon ^_^
> cuase if ppl request like 4 ubars and say they wont request for 4 days, it's still a lotta work for us >.>
> but as i said, it is okay for today ^_^



What about me? See what happens when you allow someone to get the chance to get more but the others don't? They start asking as well, and until you know it, you have more work in your hands. XD

Just kidding, I'll let you have a break.


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Sep 27, 2006)

hey i wants another one it has been 2 days i think since i got my last one so here goes


Stocks:Brixton Shooting this one first
Brixton Shooting
Colors: blue on demyx and red on axel
Text:i want it to say demyx on the first pic and axel on the other


----------



## Megaman21 (Sep 27, 2006)

i wouldnt hope on it being done soon mine was requested on monday


----------



## Valesco (Sep 29, 2006)

@Espada: do you have any other pictures? it is really hard for me to use your stock. Should I just use stocks of some of the members?

I shall do Dragon's and Megaman's now.


----------



## Valesco (Sep 29, 2006)

Dragon8:





*Megaman*: are you sure you want to use that stock? it's really low quality


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 29, 2006)

AWESOME!!!! i'll rep u when i can!!!!


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 29, 2006)

can I request a userbar too???
stock:
Link removed

and.... uh....

the text is.......
Kissed.....

XD XD XD LOLZ Thanks.....


----------



## Valesco (Sep 30, 2006)

Shukaku_gaara:


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

@ aznguy
lol! xD Thanks. I haven't been doing ubars lately but I do think I'm improving O.o

I'll do *Arashi Kazama's* request with *Epada's*


----------



## Kuki (Sep 30, 2006)

Can I request a userbar?

Stock:this
Text:Akira Fan
Background:Whatever fits the pic


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

*@ Arashi Kazama* - that was a cool stock (even though I dislike Sasuke, lol) xD


*@ Espada* - I really dont know who the hell (lmao) the guys you said were. So pls 
forgive me if its not the ubar youre expecting.


Cred+Rep pls 

*Megaman21* and *ByNx* next.

*@ Prim8* 
You can work with the pic both Megaman and Espada gave, ya know, and the image quality is just 
fair enough for a ubar. Unless that image is for an ava or sig, it'd be very poor quality. 

Also, it would look better if you dont put scanlines on the faces of the characters on the ubars 
you make, set the opacity of the curve to 40% and don't make it look too big.


----------



## DragonBlade (Sep 30, 2006)

can i get a ubar with kurotsuchi nemu in it?

text-Nemu Fan
pic-any nemu pic(preferrably a moving one if possible)
background-dont care


----------



## Shirozaki (Sep 30, 2006)

*@ Megaman21*


*@ ByNx*



@ aznguy
can you PM them that their ubars are done? >.<


----------



## Valesco (Sep 30, 2006)

> *@ Prim8*
> You can work with the pic both Megaman and Espada gave, ya know, and the image quality is just
> fair enough for a ubar. Unless that image is for an ava or sig, it'd be very poor quality.
> 
> ...



Cheers, mate


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 30, 2006)

I would like a ubar please  

Stock: 
text: Hellsing Manga

I hope the pic is good enough. If it's too big, tell me to resize it for you =)


----------



## Kuki (Sep 30, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ ByNx*


Thanks *reps*


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 1, 2006)

wow so everyone's GOT TALENT!!! lolz

well thanks prime8.... and all the other guys whom i think helped.... ^_^


----------



## Valesco (Oct 1, 2006)

*@Gatsuuga*:

Here are yours


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll do *captain pip's*

@Prim8
nice job!


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 1, 2006)

oh thanks you guys


EDIT: another request cause i dont member when i last got mine

Stock:Link removed
Text:Vexen
colors: Sky blue


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 1, 2006)

kk Zaki pm'ed some users who u made ubars for ^_^
and rememebr guys, PM the users after their bars are made, unless you are really busy ^_^
and good job, keep it up, also request's updated on the front page


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 1, 2006)

I want another

Pic-
Text- Officer Barbrady
Background- wutever


----------



## Kuki (Oct 2, 2006)

^me too 

Stock:this
Text:HxH fan
Background:Whatever fits the pic


----------



## Valesco (Oct 2, 2006)

*@Gatsuuga*: 

*@ByNx*: 

*@dragon8*: I thought you made a request of Nemu Kurotsuchi?

*@Zaki*: thanks!


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 2, 2006)

i did request a nemu one...a moving one

but i want the officer barbrady one too...i dont care wut order they're done in


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 2, 2006)

nice job Prim8: those bars look great 
as for dragon's nemu request i will be doing that ^_^

*Dragon8's request*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 2, 2006)

Avy

_Text:_ Austim Research Supporter


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll do *Hokage Naruto's* and *Captain Pip's*. Will edit this post


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 2, 2006)

THANX AZNGUY!!!!


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, so THIS is the thread that people get their userbars from. I keep seeing people getting more and more of them, and had no idea where they were coming from. 

Is there a quick tutorial on how to make these? Doesn't look that hard. The stripey bg, the curved white glare bit, the font.... what font are you guys using? Anything special?

I'd request a Zangetsu bar, but I don't have any stock handy right now. All my stock is on my dead computer. Which makes me a sad sad panda.


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 2, 2006)

lol skmt, gla du stumbled across us. yes this is the 'big cheese' of ubar producers xD
anyways the info on the ubar making, as well as the font is on your way. if u have further questions, feel free to contact me.
@Dragon: glad ya liked it ^_^


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the links. I promise to share when I get my first one done. Although it probably won't be as good as the ones here. I'm not that inventive with my stuff and I don't have an animation program anymore. But that's ok! Less work for me!

Hm, I'd better go stock hunting now so I can practice with some of those tutorials.


----------



## Rockafeller (Oct 2, 2006)

I have request :
I don't care who does it. 
stock: 
text:"Sorry"
color: please use blue in it.(*not dark blue*..)
-------------------------------------------------------
Other: please use the eyes.  TY.
(sorry if i left out anything)


----------



## Lightning (Oct 2, 2006)

Achmed said:
			
		

> I have request :
> I don't care who does it.
> stock:
> text:"Sorry"
> ...



ill take this one


----------



## skmt999 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yaaay! My very first Ubar! 



This is actually version two. Version one had the bg gradient going the other way, and it looked less 3-D when I was all done.

I didn't want to restart my computer to let the new font get loaded right... since I was doing five other things and downloading some Godsmack. So I used a different font this time.


----------



## Misa (Oct 2, 2006)

I will like to request a motion userbar ^^ .

stock:  let it move a little lower than the neck.(like going down)
color: black background and some red
text: "anemone my drug" 

And.. i think thats it.

please and thank you. ^o^

aznguy28 could you do it?


----------



## Lightning (Oct 2, 2006)

@achmed
two versions


----------



## Rockafeller (Oct 3, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> @achmed
> two versions


They look good ty.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 3, 2006)

Is it ok if I request for another u-bar even though my other u-bar is not done yet? This shall be my last one for a while...


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 3, 2006)

*@ Captain Pip*


Yep. You can request again xDD

*@ Hokage Naruto*
Pic aint working. When I try to open the pic in PS, it has an error. Can you provide another pic?

I'll do *Dragon8's* request. The officer barbrady one since no one seemed to do it.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 3, 2006)

*@ Dragon8*


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 3, 2006)

i like!!!!

trust me i will probably be back in a few hours or days to get another...


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 3, 2006)

captain pip, ya u can request another one ^_^
@Zaki, nice, it seems u gave been hard at work, this calls for repping


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 3, 2006)

i need another ubar!!!!

pic-Alex Louise Armstrong, moving
text- A. L. Armstrong
background- dont care as long as hes got his sparkles when hes flexing

I would like azn or zaki to make it...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok...here's my next request!

Stock: 

Choose whichever stock is better <_<

text: Hellsing OVA

That is all! Will rep and cred yah!


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got a request. ^^

*Stock:* stock 5 bleach

Text: Death Note


Thanks in advance. ^__^


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 5, 2006)

can i request too???... plz...

Text : Accretian Gene Keeper
Stock : Bullsnake8
background: Dont care.... XD

Thanks In Advance Ill Give 100% Credit to everyone.... XD XD XD
(even those who did not help XD)


----------



## Valesco (Oct 5, 2006)

*Captain Pip: * 

*Linali Lee:*


----------



## inumike (Oct 5, 2006)

okay here is stock for me 
to anyone
stock

text Inumike


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks so much Prim 

_*reps*_


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 5, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ Hokage Naruto*
> Pic aint working. When I try to open the pic in PS, it has an error. Can you provide another pic?



big Mac


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 5, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ Arashi Kazama* - that was a cool stock (even though I dislike Sasuke, lol) xD



Thanks Zaki! =] *Rep + Credit*

*Edit:* Crud, I have to spread some rep around. I'll rep you again when I get the chance.

Another request for anyone, please.

*Stock:* 

*Text:* DBZ 

*Color(s):* Your choice.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> *Captain Pip: *
> 
> *Linali Lee:*



ooo thnx! Reps for you


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 5, 2006)

@ aznguy
xDD

*@ Hokage Naruto*


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll do *Shukaku_Gaara's* and *inumike's*

Edit//
*@ Shukaku_Gaara*


----------



## Misa (Oct 5, 2006)

Zaki could you do mine? aznguy hasnt been online...


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 6, 2006)

*@ inumike*


@ lxn
nope. Cant do yours. I cant do animated/motion ubars. Maybe you can ask RLTTMJ to do yours. I think aznguy has school to deal with.


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

my bad Ixn >.< i will do urs =)
and ya as zaki said, school had kept me pretty darn busy >.>


----------



## Misa (Oct 6, 2006)

aznguy28 said:
			
		

> my bad Ixn >.< i will do urs =)
> and ya as zaki said, school had kept me pretty darn busy >.>



Its ok dont worry ^^

@zaki: thanks anyways


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!! ZAKI


----------



## inumike (Oct 8, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> *@ inumike*
> 
> 
> @ lxn
> nope. Cant do yours. I cant do animated/motion ubars. Maybe you can ask RLTTMJ to do yours. I think aznguy has school to deal with.


:amazed :amazed thank you man i like it  rep+ and crd


----------



## RLTTJM (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm Sorry Guys I've Been Away I've Been In A Crisis A Family Crisis Computer Crisis And I've Been In So Much Stress(You Try Balanceing YOur Family,Friends,Computer Friends,Computer Requests,School,Bully's,Annoying People,Homework,And Sore Fingers On A 10 Year Old)So I'm Sorry And I"m Back Yey


----------



## Rori (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like a userbar please.  

Stock: here.
Text: Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle

Much thanks to whoever does it. ^_^


----------



## Valesco (Oct 11, 2006)

Yuuki said:
			
		

> I would like a userbar please.
> 
> Stock: here.
> Text: Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 11, 2006)

prim8 can u make animated ones?


----------



## Rori (Oct 11, 2006)

Prim8 said:
			
		

> Here you go:



Thankyou! reps for you.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 12, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> prim8 can u make animated ones?



the one that goes up and down?


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 12, 2006)

ya...cuz i requested one...and no ones doing it...


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 12, 2006)

Dragon8 said:
			
		

> ya...cuz i requested one...and no ones doing it...



No worries if you want it animated or not. I requested one, and I didn't ask for animation. No one's really bothered to do mine as well, but I can wait longer.


----------



## Valesco (Oct 13, 2006)

Arashi Kazama said:
			
		

> No worries if you want it animated or not. I requested one, and I didn't ask for animation. No one's really bothered to do mine as well, but I can wait longer.



Sorry Dragon8, I can't do animated one.

Arashi: what did you request? Did anyone offer to make it?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 14, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> Arashi: what did you request? Did anyone offer to make it?



DBZ userbar. (Page 43)

And, no, no one did. XD


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 14, 2006)

im in a sailor moon mood so here goes

Pic:[Z'Y].Tsubasa.Chronicle.s2.19.vosta.[B55EC8E4].avi
Text:Mercury Aqua rhapsody
colors: blue


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 14, 2006)

i dont care who makes mine as long as someone makes it...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Oct 14, 2006)

I would like to request 1 userbar please... 


text: SasuNaru Cafe Deluxe
color: pink

thanks ^_^


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 14, 2006)

hey there all, sorry i haven't been on much >.>
anyways i have decided not to update the lists on the front page everytime a request is made...it is troublesome ^_^
instead, make a request and we will do them as we find them, if it hasn't been done, pls remind us, that is all ^_^
i will do some too, but  i am busy, sorry guys, school has really been a pain in my a$$ >.>


----------



## Misa (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a reminder, mine hasnt been done ^-^


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 14, 2006)

*keali-lxn's request*
v.1 


v.2


*Dragon8's request*


----------



## miina (Oct 14, 2006)

Text: Galebreaker
Background colour: Purple (Or anything that looks good on it)


----------



## Constantine (Oct 14, 2006)

Movin Userbar Request plz 
2 stocks for one u-bar:
*Spoiler*: __ 



stock #1:
stock #2:



Example of how I want it:

background color: bluish for L part/Reddish for Ichigo part
text for both parts: Shinigami Legends


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll do Kizu's & Galebreaker's request.

@ Taichou Urahara Kisuke (phew, that was long >_>)
aznguy will do that, I guess. 'Cause zaki does not know how to make ubars which move >.<


----------



## Valesco (Oct 15, 2006)

Arashi Kazama:
Man, that picture is tiny o.O


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 15, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> Arashi Kazama:
> Man, that picture is tiny o.O



That's because I took a few sprite sheets from a site. Used MS Paint to cut out which one(s) I want, and aligned them together to have it like a picture.

Thanks for userbar, by the way! *Rep + credit*


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 15, 2006)

aznguy28 said:


> *keali-lxn's request*
> v.1
> 
> 
> ...



They look really nice  

Can I get something close to that 110X26 pixles and the word " Ecchi Mod" in it.

I would really appreciated ^.^

Thanks <33


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 15, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:


> im in a sailor moon mood so here goes
> 
> Pic:TW-SHS D-Gray.Man 02
> Text:Mercury Aqua rhapsody
> colors: blue




um yea juss reposting in case someone didnt see it


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 15, 2006)

ok nvm, change of plans. i WILL be adding the requests to the front page...it will help us keep in track on requests o.o
*@Anyone who had a name change in the GFX group PLEASE PM me right away!!*


----------



## miina (Oct 15, 2006)

Gee thanx! Only shop that replys to me o.0


----------



## Katie Atome (Oct 17, 2006)

Galebreaker said:


> Gee thanx! Only shop that replys to me o.0



Do I need to reply to you =P * confused =/*


----------



## DragonBlade (Oct 17, 2006)

i have re-discovered chobits so i want another ubar

Text-Yuzuki
Pic-
 i dont really care wut the back ground is...but i would like it to move...

and i dont really care who makes it...


----------



## Misa (Oct 17, 2006)

Request for anyone

stock: 

colors: preferly(sp? ) black or white
text: The Anime Place

a normal one

ancel:


----------



## Valesco (Oct 17, 2006)

Lyre said:


> Um, I hope nobody minds...



Do you work here? If not, you should ask Aznguy first before you start making u-bars


----------



## Azurite (Oct 17, 2006)

requesting a userbar!

image/stock Aeon Flux, smexy one plz!
size: default
colors: bright, nice
text: Charize Theron

um.... one non animation and one animation would work best


----------



## Lyre (Oct 17, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> Do you work here? If not, you should ask Aznguy first before you start making u-bars


No, sorry, sorry. I wasn't sure if I could post it or not. I will take it down...


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 17, 2006)

i would like to request a ubar ava and sig with this image please if possible
Link removed
p.s. i dont want any text please


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Oct 17, 2006)

Sasuke_Haruno said:


> i would like to request a ubar ava and sig with this image please if possible
> Link removed
> p.s. i dont want any text please



1. What does the thread title say? *Userbar* requests. No avatar or signature requests.

2. Your stock doesn't work. =]


----------



## Anbu Haru (Oct 17, 2006)

ok sry i fixed it  Link removed 
and sorry i forgot  im haveing a dumbb day sry


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm gonna request  First time too lol okie dokey, Anyone can do my request.

*Request #1*
Pic: 
Text: Ultimate Bleach Fan
Color:Blue
Note: Sorry for lack of quality of picture

*Request #2*
Pic: 
Text: Super Crazy Naruto Fan
Color: Orange,or Blue, or both 
Note: Sorry if the image is a bit too big, and you don't have to include all the faces.

Thanks a bunch, i'll rep and cred to whoever is doing my request


----------



## Smokes (Oct 27, 2006)

You can use any stock you want. Can I have one that says Jaraiya Fan and one that says Deidara Fan? If you need stock, let me know and I'll find some. I can't find any right now b/c I've got to get off soon and I'm on my mom's comp. and she won't let me ave any pics.


----------



## aznguy28 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Note: We are NOT taking any requests at the moment. Requests shall resume after we catch up with the ones we have now. thx for the cooperation ^_^*
this means from ehre on out, any requests made will not be accepted until the requests are re opened.


----------



## miina (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey aznguy, cancell my request(my old username was Galebreaker). Thanx!


----------



## Valesco (Oct 29, 2006)

Mouth.In.Hand said:


> You can use any stock you want. Can I have one that says Jaraiya Fan and one that says Deidara Fan? If you need stock, let me know and I'll find some. I can't find any right now b/c I've got to get off soon and I'm on my mom's comp. and she won't let me ave any pics.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 30, 2006)

*Sasuke Haruno~*


*Abyss of Dreams~*
Cant work w/ your 1st request. Quality is really very bad. Sorry.



Now..

*Stop the spam, dammit!*


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Oct 31, 2006)

Sunako said:


> *Sasuke Haruno~*
> 
> 
> *Abyss of Dreams~*
> ...


Okay, i knew it sucked...alot, i really like the userbar thanks! will cred and rep ^-^


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 1, 2006)

oh yeah...i got m name changed, i was Dragon8 before...just to let whoever finishes mine know...


----------



## Valesco (Nov 2, 2006)

*kizu:* 

*TS:*


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Nov 2, 2006)

@prim8: I thought Sunako was going to work on mine. O_o but yay! its finished! will cred and rep!


----------



## Valesco (Nov 3, 2006)

Kizu said:


> @prim8: I thought Sunako was going to work on mine. O_o but yay! its finished! will cred and rep!



oh crap:amazed 
sorry sunako  

Viet Pride: what's your request?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a u-bar request 

stock: 
text: Bleach Anime

Thats all ^_^ Thanks in advance!


----------



## Valesco (Nov 3, 2006)

Captain Pip said:


> I have a u-bar request
> 
> stock:
> text: Bleach Anime
> ...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 3, 2006)

Prim8 said:


>



oh wow thnx Prim8  I'll rep and cred yah XD


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 3, 2006)

My request got skiped


----------



## Azurite (Nov 3, 2006)

Viet Pride said:


> requesting a userbar!
> 
> image/stock Aeon Flux, smexy one plz!
> size: default
> ...



this was my request; everyone skipped it


----------



## Constantine (Nov 3, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> *kizu:*
> 
> *TS:*



HOLY SHIZNIT IT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Valesco (Nov 3, 2006)

Katie and Viet Pride: give me the stocks and I'll do it


----------



## lone wolf807 (Nov 3, 2006)

text: enter the matrix
back ground: matrix


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 4, 2006)

anzguy28 said:
			
		

> *Note: We are NOT taking any requests at the moment. Requests shall resume after we catch up with the ones we have now. thx for the cooperation ^_^*
> this means from ehre on out, any requests made will not be accepted until the requests are re opened.



@ Captain Pip
-Your request should've had not been made. See the quote.

@*Prim8*
-Why did you accept captain Pip's request? Didn't you read aznguy's post?


----------



## Valesco (Nov 4, 2006)

Sunako said:


> @*Prim8*
> -Why did you accept captain Pip's request? Didn't you read aznguy's post?



my bad.

Sorry, won't happen again.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh, my bad...I thought it was re-opened since Prim8 was still doing requests, but then I just realized that it was the requests that were before aznguy's message. I apologize for the inconvenience...:sweat


----------



## aznguy28 (Nov 4, 2006)

lol it's ok Prim8 ^_^
@Sunako thx for reminding him 
anyways sorry guys, i can't reopen until we catch up, or else the requests will pile up >.<
i haven't been able to do much myself because i have been REALLY busy in school, i will do some later though.
once again sorry for the inconvinience ^_^l


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 4, 2006)

Prim8 said:


> Katie and Viet Pride: give me the stocks and I'll do it



I don't have a particual one =/ just an ecchi userbar.


----------



## Valesco (Nov 4, 2006)

*Gatsuuga*: 

*Katie*: I don't quite understand your request.
*Dragon*: I can't do that kind of animation
*Viet*: You did not provide a picture


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 4, 2006)

i dont think i asked for a moving one did i?


----------



## Valesco (Nov 4, 2006)

DragonBlade said:


> i have re-discovered chobits so i want another ubar
> 
> Text-Yuzuki
> Pic-
> ...



I can't do that kind of u-bar


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 4, 2006)

u can make a regular one...itd be better that way anyway...


----------



## Valesco (Nov 4, 2006)

DragonBlade said:


> u can make a regular one...itd be better that way anyway...



Here you go:


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 4, 2006)

shweet!!!!! lol at fastness


----------



## Azurite (Nov 5, 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . . .

i cant find any good pics; sorry


----------



## cygnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Could you get both names in the userbar, thats all that matters. OH and could you write 3 different things. (just get the same userbar with the same font, just do the 3 different texts - use any colour that is already in that photograph [gold,silver,black or white])

1) Hockey fan
2) Penguins fan
3) Crosby #87 / Malkin #71

Mega props and rep in return, thanks in advance.


----------



## Valesco (Nov 7, 2006)

cygnus said:


> Could you get both names in the userbar, thats all that matters. OH and could you write 3 different things. (just get the same userbar with the same font, just do the 3 different texts - use any colour that is already in that photograph [gold,silver,black or white])
> 
> 1) Hockey fan
> 2) Penguins fan
> ...



we're not taking orders at the moment


----------



## cygnus (Nov 7, 2006)

ok, ill leave that there anyway.


----------



## Shirozaki (Nov 7, 2006)

Gatsuuga said:
			
		

> *request*




Can someone PM this guy? I'll be much greatful. Tell me if you PMed him/her.


----------



## Lyre (Nov 7, 2006)

Katie Atome said:


> I don't have a particual one =/ just an ecchi userbar.



I am not quite sure if I understood what size you wanted it to be, so I made two...

*Spoiler*: _version 1_ 




fade 1

fade 2




*Spoiler*: _version 2_ 




fade 1:

fade 2:







Sunako said:


> Can someone PM this guy? I'll be much greatful. Tell me if you PMed him/her.


um... look above prim8/Byakko has already fullfilled the request


----------



## Azurite (Nov 7, 2006)

............ is my request done


----------



## Katie Atome (Nov 11, 2006)

Byakko said:


> *Gatsuuga*:
> 
> *Katie*: I don't quite understand your request.
> *Dragon*: I can't do that kind of animation
> *Viet*: You did not provide a picture



I changed my mind =P Thanks <3


----------



## miina (Nov 15, 2006)

U-Bar
Text: "Spearman"
Stock: 
Color: same as the stock
Size: Normal U-Bar Size


----------



## Valesco (Nov 15, 2006)

B!ngo said:


> U-Bar
> Text: "Spearman"
> Stock:
> Color: same as the stock
> Size: Normal U-Bar Size



We're not taking requests at the moment.
Sorry.


----------



## aznguy28 (Dec 8, 2006)

*I am sad to announce the closing of this thread. I am sure that we have provided excellent services for your userbar needs until now. But i am far too busy with school and other things that i hardly get time to log onto forums anymore. I may take some requests from time to time. But requests made in this thread will be of no use unless i open it back up. Also if you do want userbar's feel free to PM the gfx'ers in this thread including myself from time to time ^_^ Again i am veery sorry *


----------



## aznguy28 (Dec 8, 2006)

*CHANGE OF MIND!!*
i love this thread too much to close this >.<
soo...
*Userbar requests are now open again!!*
*BUT!! i won't be adding the userbar requests to the front page as before, so if your request isn't done, remind us =)*


----------



## DragonBlade (Dec 8, 2006)

shweet!!!!

i want a ubar with sasha from pita-ten in it...

pic: sasha
text: sa-chan
backgound: something light since shes an angel
if u can make it moving that would be awesome...if not...oh well


----------



## Krzr (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello, got a request!


Text: Krzr
Colors: Blue and White
Other: If possible, make it scale from his waist up to his face so you can see the lightning and sword, then his face. A moving effect. Note:_*If possible.*_If you can't do that kind of effect, make a regular one 

Thank you


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 11, 2006)

i hav a request

tex: lolita & venom (can you make it look like their back2back lolita (white) venom  (black)

sizermal ubars

stock: *Link Removed*


----------



## cygnus (Dec 11, 2006)

cygnus said:


> Could you get both names in the userbar, thats all that matters. OH and could you write 3 different things. (just get the same userbar with the same font, just do the 3 different texts - use any colour that is already in that photograph [gold,silver,black or white])
> 
> 1) Hockey fan
> 2) Penguins fan
> ...



Just reminding since the requests are back again.

And if its too hard to get both Malkin and Crosby both in the bar, just do the three requests with two of one and one of the other.


----------



## Legion (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess I'll throw in a request.

Source Pic: 
Text: "That's one damn fine coat you're wearing..."
Animation: Scroll from the top of Marv's head to the bottom of the decapitated one. Somewhat slow.
Other: Make it really glossy.

Thanks.


----------



## Lyre (Dec 11, 2006)

cygnus said:


> cygnus said:
> 
> 
> > Could you get both names in the userbar, thats all that matters. OH and could you write 3 different things. (just get the same userbar with the same font, just do the 3 different texts - use any colour that is already in that photograph [gold,silver,black or white])
> ...


Here you go, I hope I got it right


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Dec 11, 2006)

I was wondering if you guys could make me a userbar?



Color scheme and special effects: Surprise me
Text: A passionate Downfall (if possible have :Mindy and Alex: in there too please)


Thankx soo much for your consideration of this request!!!^^much luff Ja Ne!


----------



## Valesco (Dec 12, 2006)

*Krzr:*

1. I don't do the scrolling ubars
2. I only do ubars when the picture is provided 


I'll get the rest done by tomorrow


----------



## Lyre (Dec 12, 2006)

lolita_poison15 said:


> i hav a request
> 
> tex: lolita & venom (can you make it look like their back2back lolita (white) venom  (black)
> 
> ...


Hope you like it ^^


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 13, 2006)

Lyre said:


> Hope you like it ^^



geez thank you ...but can you make  it has both chobits are backing each other chi at front and her twin behind her ...and their name are next beside them ...sorry


----------



## nnnitsuj (Dec 14, 2006)

was wondering for maybe two request?

#1 
Text : SSB:Brawl
Stock : Just a little portion of this.( include their eyes please) 
Color : Gray, Blue, & white if thats fine.


----------



## Lyre (Dec 14, 2006)

lolita_poison15 said:


> geez thank you ...but can you make  it has both chobits are backing each other chi at front and her twin behind her ...and their name are next beside them ...sorry


I hope I understood you this time...


----------



## zoto (Dec 14, 2006)

Text: zoto
Colors: pink and white
character: sakura with big boobies showing
smilling 
Thank you


----------



## lolita_poison15 (Dec 15, 2006)

Lyre said:


> I hope I understood you this time...



that more lovely ...i loved it ... i loved it


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi there! I'd like to request a userbar, if you don't mind.  

Pic: 
Text: FiveTail
Colors: Mainly black and grey

Please and thank you. ^_^


----------



## aznguy28 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Zoto*, here is ur request ^_^


----------



## Kurosaki Taichou (Dec 28, 2006)

can i please request a user bar?

text: HAG FC
colours: yellow and black
stock:

will cred and rep. thanx azn!


----------



## Azurite (Dec 29, 2006)

aznguy28, my request hasnt been done, like forever.


----------



## aznguy28 (Dec 29, 2006)

gazer thats why u keep reminding us xD
pls repost ut requests ^_^


----------



## Azurite (Dec 29, 2006)

stargaze said:


> requesting a userbar!
> 
> image/stock Aeon Flux, smexy one plz!
> size: default
> ...



Repost.....


----------



## _allismine_ (Dec 30, 2006)

_allismine_ said:


> Hi there! I'd like to request a userbar, if you don't mind.
> 
> Pic:
> Text: FiveTail
> ...


One animated version and another non-animated version would be cool, if you don't mind.


----------



## NarutoVSasuke (Jan 2, 2007)

*hi ^^*

hi.. I'd like to request a death note userbar pls.. if you dont mind 

Text: Death Note Fan
Colors: black white and red.. any dark colors will do 
size: normal size 
pic: uhm.. can you make raito and L back to back  
thnx in advance


----------



## Kuzame (Jan 18, 2007)

hi, i'm new and was wondering if you're still doing the userbars? if you are, can i get one?

stock:  (if this is too hard to use, let me know)

text: Gaara fan


----------



## K' (Mar 25, 2007)

Requesting.

Image 

On your left put "Finger bang" on the other put Mr.Havok.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Mar 31, 2007)

request one ubar? ^^


text: Forever smiling exorcist
colorsrange

thanks ^^ *will rep+cred*


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll request one User Bar Please! 

*Text:* SasuNaru Fangirl
*Colors:* Black & Yellow
*Stock:* 

Thanks in advance! I'll give Credit/+Rep once you're done. Mail me when finished so I know when to pick up! Thank you very much!


----------



## Fai (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi 
I would like to request please ! ^^

Text: Destiny
Colors: You can pick~
Stock: Link removed

Thanks in advance, ne~!  8D


----------



## .:SugarCupcake:. (Apr 4, 2007)

Ummm did someone order? ___ ( Today ):amazed


----------



## Rayzr (Apr 5, 2007)

Picture of = Kakashi and Tsunade 

- holding each other
- on the bed together
- holding hands
- kissing

^ one of those above please..

A border would be nice

colour scheme = bright..


----------



## K' (Apr 6, 2007)

Is he still taking request? i still have not gotten mine ._.


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 8, 2007)

having no online invisablity


----------



## Azurite (Apr 8, 2007)

I think by now you guys would know this guy hasnt been online for months.


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering, is my request done yet? It's almost been a week I guess...


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2007)

Erm.. alright.

So, if you still want your request to be done, re-post it (I'm one of the 'workers' here. So as along as it's not animated, I can do it).

That is all.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 22, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> I think by now you guys would know this guy hasnt been online for months.



He spends all his time on Here


----------



## K' (Apr 23, 2007)

I requested one a while ago, done yet?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll try and do some, I know you guys haven't seen mine but I'll do a request and that can be my example I guess.

But I can't do animations quite yet.


Ok, I did the Ravi one for an example:



So anyone mind of I help out?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr.Havok said:


> Requesting.
> 
> Image
> 
> On your left put "Finger bang" on the other put Mr.Havok.



You'll have to specify if you want it animated, cause I can't do it then. And if it's not you won't see very much of the picture.


----------



## annikalovee (Jul 14, 2007)

hello guys...uhmm...can u make a userbar?? with Hinata on it??

Text:
Fallen Genji Leader of The Murakami Genji

thanx guys


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

lolz, the n00bs must really badly want a Userbar no their just noobs...


----------



## annikalovee (Jul 14, 2007)

*hmmm*



King_Bowser said:


> lolz, the n00bs must really badly want a Userbar no their just noobs...



so only ""PROs" must have userbar...well sorry for asking a userbar...because i'm not ""PRO""..


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

Are you able to make userbars with several pictures? Like fading to another picture?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 14, 2007)

From now on requests go here please:

Snowy's Userbar Shop​


----------



## Mukiru (Mar 30, 2008)

Text:#1 Naruto fan



I really hope you can make it...


----------



## NARU7T0 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Need a Userbar made plz!!!!!!1*

text: NARU7T0_CoS
stock: any itachi stock..up to you
color: up to you...^^
Thank very much and plz


----------



## Talon. (Aug 7, 2008)

Aight, I got one
heres my stock:



Text: Assassin's Creed Fan

Color Black


----------



## koliqizm192 (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont know if anyone want but....
1#
-Minato Namikaze's eyes... 
Saying: You are mine

2#
-Gaara
Saying: Sabaku no Gaara

3#
-Sasuke -shippuuden-
Saying: Avenge, huh?

4#
-Naruto -shippuuden-
Saying: Uzumaki Naruto

5#
-İtachi, Madara and if its possible Sasuke together.
Saying: Uchiha survivors..

[Photos are on your own. If you do all i will be sooooo happy! But if you do some of 'em i will be happy again. xD


----------



## Hydrocloric (Feb 24, 2009)

First Post!
Text: Connor ~ Conzo-Conzo ~ Oto Chuunin 
Background color: Greenish Yellow
Pictures:
This bit might be slightly hard :S
 I'd like this in the centre

 This on the right

 And this on the side

Size: 400 X 150

 Thanks and try your best.  Good Luck XD


----------



## Hydrocloric (Feb 25, 2009)

Nobody looking to do my thing


----------

